# Actuación de Tanxugueiras | Benidorm Fest 2022 | NWO a tope



## dosuno (27 Ene 2022)

Voy a dar cuatro apuntes o comentarios (personales), de las primeras sensaciones que me ha transmitido el vídeo, procurando ser imparcial y objetivo.

- Como buen gallego las tengo visto y escuchado en actuaciones previas y alejadas en el tiempo, lo primero que pensé es que la proporción en la edición de este vídeo estaba mal, porque las veía "desestilizadas", o sea... bajas, gordas, sin cuello, etc... pero no. Aparentemente y actualmente parece ser que están así. Forzadas para transmitir la sensación de... empo? ahí dejo la duda.

- La letra y el mensaje es NWO a más no poder, por eso se han "encasquetado" forzosamente en los "medios populares", las opiniones por tal o cual, serán variadas y "multiples", es su punto fuerte por lo tanto.

- La música es atractiva "genéricamente", no vamos a negarlo, yo tb tengo escuchado ópera, música clásica/romántica y heavy-metal de los 70. También Luar na lubre, milladoiro, etc... Pero no vamos a negar que la actualidad musical es otra. La guitarra eléctrica ha desaparecido. La "perfusión" por invertarme un palablo de otras ídoles de esta canción es... penoso! joer!, tiene un deje y tal tradicional gallego? pues puede ser. Pero la "fusión" es horrenda, ahí por ejemplo si que me quito el sombrero (a pesar que no me guste) ante el primer disco de Rosalía, por citar algo reciente.

- Me ha llamado la atención y esto ya es descarado, los bailarines... ejem... ejem..., forzado, innecesario, por eso casi roza el ser repelente.

Aún así, yo espero y deseo que ganen, que vayan a Eurovisión, aunque queden como van a quedar si van (como el culo) seguramente sirva para potenciar música gallega con influencia tradicional.
Las votaciones "populares", son las que las han mantenido en las semifinales, porque las notas que les han dado los "académicos" las dejaban fuera.


----------



## Luftwuaje (27 Ene 2022)

Hostia tú, qué cosa más fea.


----------



## Juanchufri (27 Ene 2022)

Ni con purgas infinitas se arregla este desaguisado. Abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Vercingetorix (27 Ene 2022)

A mi me gustaba más la canción anterior, con la que hicieron toda la promo pra Eurovision.

Pero entre esta y la tipa de la teta, prefiero 1.000 veces a Tanxugueiras 

Y mencion aparte merece que haya llegado hasta la semifinal una cubana cantando reggueaton.

Por cierto, como han perdido las Azucar Moreno desde que actuaron en Eurovisión


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Ene 2022)

Cantan en gallego y todos los comentarios son: qué inclusivo, qué diversidad, qué chupipandi de país que tenemos

Se llega a presentar un grupo cantando en catalán y en los juzgados de plaza Castilla les tocaría hacer horas extras


----------



## Funcional (27 Ene 2022)

Yo tambien les quitaría cosas supérfluas:

- Kilos, están como camiones, o camioneras más bien.
- Agresividad. No hace falta. Mi abuela era una gallega empoderada y sin embargo lo más dulce que habrás podido conocer
- Los sombreros de bruja, siniestras totales
- Maquillaje espeluznante. Qué manía, todos sabemos que meigas haberlas haylas pero no es necesario presumir
- El vasco y el catalán,con tanto postureo poliglota a lo mejor en Eurovision lo que echan de menos es el castellano y el inglés

Pero la cancion es buena, tiene fuerza y la trabajan como fieras las pobriñas. o


----------



## Patronio (27 Ene 2022)

Spain, zero points
L'Espagne, zéro point


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (27 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


>



La performance es ridícula pero, ¿qué performance no es ridícula, en los últimos 30 años, en lo que a música pop se refiere? Las voces no son muy allá, eso sí lo veo bastante más criticable. Y finalmente la música, la composición... a mí me gusta, me parece mucho mejor que muchas otras que pasaron el corte otros años, me refiero a eurovisión.

Cambiando a las gordifuertes, que cantan regulero, por otras cantantes que, al menos, canten mejor (y si están buenas mejor aún) quedaría todo más potable. Lo de las mariconas bailando, pues bueno, podría ser peor.

Añado: ya puestos, yo pondría gordacos semidesnudos bailando, y al menos así te ríes y no desentonaría mucho con el resto de la performance


----------



## Coviban (27 Ene 2022)

Es un aquelarre.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (27 Ene 2022)

¿Es este el famoso feísmo gallego?


----------



## Austerlitz (27 Ene 2022)

Se pueden despedir de Eurovisión ya no tienen ninguna opción, el voto del jurado vale el 50% y ayer las dejó 5as y el sábado eso va a cambiar poco.
Otra vez será.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (27 Ene 2022)

Esta mierda me está costando dinero?


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (27 Ene 2022)

De tradicional queda bastante poco en esa canción, ya ves, el lalarailala y los diez segundos de pandereta.


----------



## cifuentes (27 Ene 2022)

Estoy hasta la polla de las tanxugueiras. Que pesaditos estáis los del Bloque (que no veíais Eurovisión desde Rosa) con el temita.

A ver si las largan de una vez y se os olvida ya lo de Eurovisión.

PD.- Y en el principal, con dos cojones


----------



## Hexágono (27 Ene 2022)

NWO es lo que gusta en Eurovisión.


----------



## sinosuke (27 Ene 2022)

Tres gordas pegando gritos desafinados.


----------



## Miomio (27 Ene 2022)

Pues me ha gustado mucho y eso que iba con toda la predisposición del mundo a que no me gustara.


----------



## lum (27 Ene 2022)

A ver, primera vez que veo y escucho a las paisanas estas.

Musicalmente, no me disgusta, pero son iguales que cualquier agrupación que lleva nuestro amigo Gayoso a su programa semanal, desde hace incontables años (creo que cuando Julio César andaba cerca de estos lares, la TVG ya emitía su programa).

Ahora que... la estética y la puesta escena... joder. Horripilante. ¿Cómo denominamos esto? Así de primeras se me ocurre: satanismo light andrógino con toques de repelencia.

En un mundo paralelo, gente como Carlos Núñez lleva un montón de años usando la música popular y el folclore, no para decirnos que somos un pueblito especialito caricaturescto, ni para desnaturalizar la tradición, sino para respetar y elevar ésta, y de paso hermanarnos con Irlanda, Andalucía, la Bretaña francesa, Brasil.

Hace bastantes años ya que no saca nada nuevo por cierto. Debe haberse cansado de este pueblo de idiotas ingratos.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ene 2022)

vaya una puta mierda joder


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (27 Ene 2022)

lum dijo:


> A ver, primera vez que veo y escucho a las paisanas estas.
> 
> Musicalmente, no me disgusta, pero son iguales que cualquier agrupación que lleva nuestro amigo Gayoso a su programa semanal, desde hace incontables años (creo que cuando Julio César andaba cerca de estos lares, la TVG ya emitía su programa).
> 
> ...



Fui a un concierto de Carlos Nuñez hace ya unos 20 años... De mis mejores recuerdos, cómo nos lo pasamos. Le "forzamos" a hacer como una hora más de concierto, vaya ambientazo. Un gran tipo Carlos, se portó muy bien con la gente, se nota que tiene la música celta en las venas.

El folclore es bellísimo en su mayoría, en casi todas partes. Lo único que no me gustan son las gitanadas, sevillanas y esas cosas, pero el resto es maravilloso.


----------



## Funcional (28 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Fui a un concierto de Carlos Nuñez hace ya unos 20 años... De mis mejores recuerdos, cómo nos lo pasamos. Le "forzamos" a hacer como una hora más de concierto, vaya ambientazo. Un gran tipo Carlos, se portó muy bien con la gente, se nota que tiene la música celta en las venas.
> 
> El folclore es bellísimo en su mayoría, en casi todas partes. Lo único que no me gustan son las gitanadas, sevillanas y esas cosas, pero el resto es maravilloso.



En Eurovision encajan muy bien los temas celtas. No suelen ganar pero suelen quedar en buenas posiciones. No hay que olvidar que ése es el sustrato musical ancestral de todo el continente y muy representativo de la mayor parte de España. Las gitanadas no, la verdad, no se identifica casi nadie y no pegan en un festival de este tipo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Ene 2022)

Otra más de arte satánico, no se como puede haber gente que diga que le gusta esta mierda.

En la vida hay que buscar la belleza, y esto no lo es, es totalmente lo contrario.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (28 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Cantan en gallego y todos los comentarios son: qué inclusivo, qué diversidad, qué chupipandi de país que tenemos
> 
> Se llega a presentar un grupo cantando en catalán y en los juzgados de plaza Castilla les tocaría hacer horas extras



Lo inclusivo es hablar español, te entienden en toda España y América.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ene 2022)

Mientras tanto Finlandia presentan a The Rasmus.


----------



## noseyo (28 Ene 2022)

Ostias satanismo nivel 99%


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Ene 2022)

Ni las sangüicheras, ni la de la teta, ni el resto valen un pimiento

Y debe tener la sala una acústica penosa, porque no hay ninguna actuación que suene ni medio bien


----------



## Newsyohi (28 Ene 2022)

Las promocionadas del regimen. En la tvg las están tratando como super estrellas. Han dado las campanadas de fin de año, conexiones en directo en el telexornal... están intentando crear un icono.

Curioso que sean las favoritas de Yolanda Diaz. Feijoo también se quiere subir al carro. Curioso cuanto menos.




Ellas en todas las entrevistas que hacen, por supuesto subrayan su feminismo, su inclusión de lenguas cooficiales, etc. Todo propaganda comunista descarada y subvencionada.


----------



## dosuno (28 Ene 2022)

Retomando el hilo, a mi la canción que más me gusta pero con diferencia es esta, me gusta la intérprete la que más, me gusta la canción y me gusta la ambientación.
Técnicamente... es lo de siempre, necesita mejorar tremendamente... pero es indiscutible que con un nimio trabajo, la chica esta mejoraría la canción de forma exagerada:


----------



## Newsyohi (28 Ene 2022)

Desde hace semanas se plantea la elección entre ellas y Rigoberta, asi que vaya quien vaya, Irene Montero siempre gana


----------



## Kolobok (28 Ene 2022)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> ¿Es este el famoso feísmo gallego?



Es la banda sonora de la ciudad de Vigo.

Que cosa más fea por Dios.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (28 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mientras tanto Finlandia presentan a The Rasmus.



¡No jodas!


----------



## wwknude (28 Ene 2022)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> ¿Es este el famoso feísmo gallego?



No. Es un montaje de los satanistas que gobiernan in Spain. Por ejemplo, el baile de los hombres es lo que bailan de toda la vida las mujeres en baile tradicional, los hombres tienen otro baile. Invierten todo


----------



## wwknude (28 Ene 2022)

No te quejes que salen sin bozal


----------



## Newsyohi (28 Ene 2022)

"Non hai fronteiras" pero si al apartheid sanitario  


Muchos son capaces de salir a manifestarse si estas no ganan, pero no los verás en la calle defender sus derechos


----------



## Baconfino (28 Ene 2022)

¿las chungueiras esas, son las hermanas de los chunguitos?


----------



## sirpask (28 Ene 2022)

¿Entonces este año nadie va a llevar a Eurovisión una canción en el segundo idioma mas hablado del mundo como lengua materna si ganan estas?

Nosotros mismos nos estamos arrodillando ante los anglos y su ingles.


----------



## RRMartinez (28 Ene 2022)

Si las gallegas os precieron NWO no visteis hoy a Rigoberta Bandini enseñando las tetas, los dientes y la pelambrera del sobaco.


----------



## Newsyohi (28 Ene 2022)

Han sacado este video hoy.

Para los que comentaban de satanicas: averno


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Ene 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Si las gallegas os precieron NWO no visteis hoy a Rigoberta Bandini enseñando las tetas, los dientes y la pelambrera del sobaco.



Dejo contexto:


----------



## Verbenero (28 Ene 2022)

menudas gargolas del averno


----------



## Tamyiusu (28 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mientras tanto Finlandia presentan a The Rasmus.



en serio?xD The rasmus siempre ha sido una basura. Me acuerdo cuando nightwish fueron a eurovision


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (28 Ene 2022)

musica gallega ? pero si parece gandaluza aderezada con gallegismos topicos.. laralarala dicen jaja te cagas..


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (28 Ene 2022)

Hexágono dijo:


> NWO es lo que gusta en Eurovisión.



N egrocs
W omen 
O rdocomunismo


----------



## Common_Deletion (28 Ene 2022)

La idea es buena, la ejecucion, pesima, cancion simple a mas no poder y repetitiva. Las muiñeiras son mucho mejor que esa mierda,


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (28 Ene 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> La idea es buena, la ejecucion, pesima, cancion simple a mas no poder y repetitiva. Las muiñeiras son mucho mejor que esa mierda,



paletada galega sin complejos.. luego si los cagalanes hacen sardana pop dicen que deliran...ajajaj


----------



## Kreonte (28 Ene 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Tres gordas pegando gritos desafinados.



Quién es la pibardo de la firma? Menudas nalgas.


----------



## wysiwyg (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Salgado Solitario (28 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Entonces este año nadie va a llevar a Eurovisión una canción en el segundo idioma mas hablado del mundo como lengua materna si ganan estas?
> 
> Nosotros mismos nos estamos arrodillando ante los anglos y su ingles.



Hombre, el segundo idioma más hablado del mundo no lo es ni de lejos, la idea es buena pero hay que afinar los conceptos.


----------



## wysiwyg (28 Ene 2022)

Tal vez son de Ribadeo y chapurrean Asturianu.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (28 Ene 2022)

Detesto Eurovisión, que lleven a quien quieran, no pienso verlo.


----------



## sonsol (28 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


> Voy a dar cuatro apuntes o comentarios (personales), de las primeras sensaciones que me ha transmitido el vídeo, procurando ser imparcial y objetivo.
> 
> - Como buen gallego las tengo visto y escuchado en actuaciones previas y alejadas en el tiempo, lo primero que pensé es que la proporción en la edición de este vídeo estaba mal, porque las veía "desestilizadas", o sea... bajas, gordas, sin cuello, etc... pero no. Aparentemente y actualmente parece ser que están así. Forzadas para transmitir la sensación de... empo? ahí dejo la duda.
> 
> ...



Joderrrrr entre las vascas y las gallegas, nos dejan a las catalanas como las joyas de la corona. Qué esperpento musical, las meigas psicotrónicas del chungueiro. He visto el vídeo hasta el final sólo para ver si degollaban a una gallina.


----------



## sonsol (28 Ene 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> "Non hai fronteiras" pero si al apartheid sanitario
> 
> 
> Muchos son capaces de salir a manifestarse si estas no ganan, pero no los verás en la calle defender sus derechos



Ya no tengo dudas de porque se escogió el castellano como lengua oficial del estado.


----------



## Von Rudel (28 Ene 2022)

Piensan que nos van a votar por ir de los mas progres de Europa. Y nos vamos a pegar la Castaña.


Mejor las texugueiras esas que la degeneracion de la Rigoberta menchu.


----------



## Kabraloka (28 Ene 2022)

que vayan a eurovisión.
Eso sí, como pierdan... que se preparen a escucharlas de todos los lados.
Hmm ahora que lo pienso... como son chicasss jijijaja la culpa será de los que no las votaron por machistas, no por su show.

De todas formas, seamos serios, es eurovisión joder, tampoco hay que darle mayor importancia. Sigue y seguirá siendo un concurso casposo donde los haya, resucitado en spain por los triunfitos, pero que no tiene tanta repercusión como le quieren dar. Yo por ejemplo lo veo para reirme.


----------



## Chuchus (28 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


> Voy a dar cuatro apuntes o comentarios (personales), de las primeras sensaciones que me ha transmitido el vídeo, procurando ser imparcial y objetivo.
> 
> - Como buen gallego las tengo visto y escuchado en actuaciones previas y alejadas en el tiempo, lo primero que pensé es que la proporción en la edición de este vídeo estaba mal, porque las veía "desestilizadas", o sea... bajas, gordas, sin cuello, etc... pero no. Aparentemente y actualmente parece ser que están así. Forzadas para transmitir la sensación de... empo? ahí dejo la duda.
> 
> ...



Por no hablar de una frase de la canción que dice : veñen pra quedar ( vienen para quedar) y dicha con una mala ostia que parece que te van a matar


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mientras tanto Finlandia presentan a The Rasmus.




Hubiera preferido a los Nightwish clasicos, incluso Amorphis.
Al fin y al cabo ya enviaron una vez a Lordi


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Ene 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Si las gallegas os precieron NWO no visteis hoy a Rigoberta Bandini enseñando las tetas, los dientes y la pelambrera del sobaco.



hay video?

(por curiosidad etnologica/antropologica, nada mas)

vale. Ya lo he visto.


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Dejo contexto:



ostiaputa


----------



## Chuchus (28 Ene 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> ostiaputa



Eso sí que es satanismo, cantandole a la madre tierra y a la supuesta diosa de la fertilidad...???creo?? ahora mismo no estoy seguro que diosa sumeria es.


----------



## Chuchus (28 Ene 2022)

El día que hagan una canción que diga viva España y viva los hombres españoles pues tiene mi apoyo, mientras tanto a chuparla


----------



## curvilineo (28 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


> Voy a dar cuatro apuntes o comentarios (personales), de las primeras sensaciones que me ha transmitido el vídeo, procurando ser imparcial y objetivo.
> 
> - Como buen gallego las tengo visto y escuchado en actuaciones previas y alejadas en el tiempo, lo primero que pensé es que la proporción en la edición de este vídeo estaba mal, porque las veía "desestilizadas", o sea... bajas, gordas, sin cuello, etc... pero no. Aparentemente y actualmente parece ser que están así. Forzadas para transmitir la sensación de... empo? ahí dejo la duda.
> 
> ...



Entre estas y la que enseña la teta va a estar la cosa para Eurovisión.

Rayden da mucha grima.


----------



## Patronio (28 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Dejo contexto:



Mujeres heterosexuales con un físico agradable, normales, y que reivindican la maternidad, ¿No es eso lo que queremos?

La corista rubita tiene mejor voz que la cantante principal, baila bien y es muy expresiva, me gusta mucho.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Ene 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Es un aquelarre.



Las foliadas curiosamente son todo lo contrario, alegría, ganas de vivir y fiesta. El coreógrafo gusta de quitar las ganas de vivir.

Antes eran gente normal.


----------



## Ojoplático (28 Ene 2022)

Son un neofolklorismo de lo más cutre, reinterpretado con muy mal gusto, tirando a meigas, que pretenciosamente se creen que han descubierto el galleguismo más atávico, que se contradice con el globalismo y que dejan una imagen de la juventud actual como lo que es: perdida en estos tiempos confusos, que quiere significarse y no sabe cómo.

Eurovisión ya está de vuelta de los folklores populares, que los hay a miles en Europa, y busca más el bailecito tik tok o similares.

Mi apuesta, dentro de toda la mierda presentada, como mucho, sería Varry Brava. y la de las tetas, no por favor.


----------



## zirick (28 Ene 2022)

A medida del público que ve esa basura.


----------



## Coviban (28 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las foliadas curiosamente son todo lo contrario, alegría, ganas de vivir y fiesta. El coreógrafo gusta de quitar las ganas de vivir.
> 
> Antes eran gente normal.



¿Son una versión de las armeniass esas que están buenísimas no?


----------



## Mabuse (28 Ene 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> ¿Son una versión de las armeniass esas que están buenísimas no?



En cualquier tasca se puede encontrar unas así, y por lo general más guapas cantando esas cosas un sábado por la noche. Aún tengo contacto con algunas de ellas, se han convertido en milfazas que quitan el hipo, y ya no son tan difíciles.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (28 Ene 2022)

Parece lo que echan en Luar


----------



## Yomismita (28 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


> Voy a dar cuatro apuntes o comentarios (personales), de las primeras sensaciones que me ha transmitido el vídeo, procurando ser imparcial y objetivo.
> 
> - Como buen gallego las tengo visto y escuchado en actuaciones previas y alejadas en el tiempo, lo primero que pensé es que la proporción en la edición de este vídeo estaba mal, porque las veía "desestilizadas", o sea... bajas, gordas, sin cuello, etc... pero no. Aparentemente y actualmente parece ser que están así. Forzadas para transmitir la sensación de... empo? ahí dejo la duda.
> 
> ...



Los videoclips de "Figa" y "Averno" tienen un rollito de lo más siniestro


----------



## mullban (28 Ene 2022)

A mi me parece ridículo, pero claro, es que a mi me gusta con gaitas, panderetas, vestidos tradicionales y chicas bailando. Pero nada, que para la siguiente apliquen inclusión y la letra en inglés ya tienen un tema que puede ser de cualquier parte, de cualquier país y de cualquier planeta.

Ole!


----------



## kyohan (28 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Cantan en gallego y todos los comentarios son: qué inclusivo, qué diversidad, qué chupipandi de país que tenemos
> 
> Se llega a presentar un grupo cantando en catalán y en los juzgados de plaza Castilla les tocaría hacer horas extras



La cultura gallega es la más internacional y exportable que tenemos en España. 
Galicia participa con nombre propio y junto con otros países en festivales celta por un lado (Irlanda, Escocia, Gales, Francia...) y en festivales de lusofonía por otro (Portugal, Brasil, Mozambique, Angola...). Cosa que no ocurre con los catalanes y vascos. La cultura celta es bien conocida en Europa, no sería nada extravagante en Eurovisión, porque ya han oído este tipo de música.

Cosa distinta sería montar un espectáculo de chistu y tambor o de sardana new age.


----------



## Yomismita (28 Ene 2022)

Aquí ya se caracterizan como auténticas meigas


----------



## Tigershark (28 Ene 2022)

Es NWO pero ojalá vaya Eurovisión, eres tonto, chaval.


----------



## El Pionero (28 Ene 2022)

Tranquilos que irá la feminista de la teta a Eurovisión.

Aunque las gallegas tampoco se quedan atrás. Con eso de no fronteras. Por lo menos es original y cantan en otro idioma de España y más original la canción.

Lo que deberíamos retirarnos y dejar hacer el ridículo. Año tras año. Siempre acabamos de los últimos. Y el dinero que se destina. Que vaya a otras cosas más rentables.

Ya veo que han enchufado al ex ministro.


----------



## summerset (28 Ene 2022)

El monopolio de Eurovisión en España lo tiene Cataluña y así nos va. Mandarán a la de la teta y volveremos a hacer un nuevo ridículo, el quincuagésimo, ya da igual. Los catalanes se han empeñado en acabar con España y nosotros se lo permitimos y agradecemos.


----------



## Tigershark (28 Ene 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Parece lo que echan en Luar



Lo mejor del hilo.ese tipo me representa.tele gaita jaja


----------



## Tigershark (28 Ene 2022)

summerset dijo:


> El monopolio de Eurovisión en España lo tiene Cataluña y así nos va. Mandarán a la de la teta y volveremos a hacer un nuevo ridículo, el quincuagésimo, ya da igual. Los catalanes se han empeñado en acabar con España y nosotros se lo permitimos y agradecemos.



y la alimentación y ni que decir de la politica.por desgracia somos una colonia catalana .


----------



## uberales (28 Ene 2022)

O se lleva techno o heavy para triunfar seriamente. O bien algo tipo Bisbal para representar España. Es que o se hace algo de esas tres cosas o España siempre estará en la cola...


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (28 Ene 2022)

Esta estética feista ya era casposa hace cinco años, increíble que sigan con esa basura y la quieran meter a Eurovisión para hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (28 Ene 2022)

Penoso. Me gustaría saber dónde estarían estos grupos sin apoyo social, mediático y político.


----------



## CommiePig (28 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


> Voy a dar cuatro apuntes o comentarios (personales), de las primeras sensaciones que me ha transmitido el vídeo, procurando ser imparcial y objetivo.
> 
> - Como buen gallego las tengo visto y escuchado en actuaciones previas y alejadas en el tiempo, lo primero que pensé es que la proporción en la edición de este vídeo estaba mal, porque las veía "desestilizadas", o sea... bajas, gordas, sin cuello, etc... pero no. Aparentemente y actualmente parece ser que están así. Forzadas para transmitir la sensación de... empo? ahí dejo la duda.
> 
> ...



ya, pero y la paguita que se sacan sin trabajar?

eh


----------



## Beborn (28 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Lo que deberíamos retirarnos y dejar hacer el ridículo. Año tras año. Siempre acabamos de los últimos. Y el dinero que se destina. Que vaya a otras cosas más rentables.
> 
> Ya veo que han enchufado al ex ministro.



Es que el unico objetivo de todo este circo es desviar millones y que unos cuantos saquen tajada. En ningun momento esta en la cabeza de nadie, ni hacer marca España (todo lo contrario pues la estan hundiendo mas bien), ni enviar algo bueno al festival, ni mucho menos que gane.


----------



## midelburgo (28 Ene 2022)

Comparese:
**


----------



## el segador (28 Ene 2022)

a mi me gusta la cancion, en comparación con las mierdas que han enviado recientemente para representarnos, además está de rabiosa actualidad parece un aquelarre de brujas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


> Retomando el hilo, a mi la canción que más me gusta pero con diferencia es esta, me gusta la intérprete la que más, me gusta la canción y me gusta la ambientación.
> Técnicamente... es lo de siempre, necesita mejorar tremendamente... pero es indiscutible que con un nimio trabajo, la chica esta mejoraría la canción de forma exagerada:



La única canción decente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¡No jodas!



Sí, sí, y en Alemania se presenta también una banda rockera bastante reconocida. Y nosotros mandamos feminazis de mierda.


----------



## Kolobok (28 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Dejo contexto:



Así que esto es lo que pasa cuando les das liberta a las mujeras?? Que todo se va a la mierda.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (28 Ene 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Hombre, el segundo idioma más hablado del mundo no lo es ni de lejos, la idea es buena pero hay que afinar los conceptos.



Si lo es. El español es el segundo idioma más hablado del mundo después del chino mandarín. El inglés es el tercero.

Algunos vivís en bavia.


----------



## pepe01 (28 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


> Voy a dar cuatro apuntes o comentarios (personales), de las primeras sensaciones que me ha transmitido el vídeo, procurando ser imparcial y objetivo.
> 
> - Como buen gallego las tengo visto y escuchado en actuaciones previas y alejadas en el tiempo, lo primero que pensé es que la proporción en la edición de este vídeo estaba mal, porque las veía "desestilizadas", o sea... bajas, gordas, sin cuello, etc... pero no. Aparentemente y actualmente parece ser que están así. Forzadas para transmitir la sensación de... empo? ahí dejo la duda.
> 
> ...



Escuché la canción por la radio conduciendo y me pareció turco-mora, el sonido celta suele ser más limpio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ene 2022)

Somos un puto país de chiste.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (28 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Lo que deberíamos retirarnos y dejar hacer el ridículo. Año tras año. Siempre acabamos de los últimos. Y el dinero que se destina. Que vaya a otras cosas más rentables.



Curiosamente, cuando lo decide únicamente el público, quedamos más arriba, véase Rosa o el tipo ese Chiquilicuatre, que quedaron en el puesto 15 o así.

Cuando decide un jurado, mandan a alguien que quede lo mas abajo posible. Así que seguramente no envíen a estas petardas, porque por internet parece que a los guiris y gente de otros países europeos les gustan las chunguitas


----------



## Camarlengolazo (28 Ene 2022)

Estos acontecimientos reúnen a los infraseres más degenerados del momento.
Pobre ciudad la que acoja el evento


----------



## El Pionero (28 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Curiosamente, cuando lo decide únicamente el público, quedamos más arriba, véase Rosa o el tipo ese Chiquilicuatre, que quedaron en el puesto 15 o así.
> 
> Cuando decide un jurado, mandan a alguien que quede lo mas abajo posible. Así que seg.uramente no envíen a estas petardas, porque por internet parece que a los guiris y gente de otros países europeos les gustan las chunguitas



O el jurado están comprados por las tele privadas o de las de Europa o es directamente rtve que se autosabotea a si misma. Normal no es. Siempre eligen las mismas mierdas y siempre acaban de los últimos.

Italia estuvo 15 años sin ir. Y desde que volvieron han estado siempre entre los primeros y son los actuales ganadores.

Deberían mirar más como hacen las cosas en Italia y no llorando que si el idioma o no tenemos vecinos para que nos voten. Portugal ganó hace unos años y solo tienen de vecinos a nosotros.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (28 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> O el jurado están comprados por las tele privadas o de las de Europa o es directamente rtve que se autosabotea a si misma. Normal no es. Siempre eligen las mismas mierdas y siempre acaban de los últimos.
> 
> Italia estuvo 15 años sin ir. Y desde que volvieron han estado siempre entre los primeros y son los actuales ganadores.
> 
> Deberían mirar más como hacen las cosas en Italia y no llorando que si el idioma o no tenemos vecinos para que nos voten. Portugal ganó hace unos años y solo tienen de vecinos a nosotros.



Otro florero en este mismo hilo dice que sólo envían cosas que salgan de Cataluña. Igual ese es el problema.


----------



## pepe01 (28 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Dejo contexto:



Por dios, que cosa más ridícula!! 

Por mucho que quieras hacer un homenaje a la maternidad, cosa muy loable, siempre hay que mirar las formas... Que sea estético, o terminas haciendo un Esperpento o una parodia, que es lo que parece esa actuación.

Lo de mmmmmammmammmammmma , los bailes y lo de los tíos con sujetador es de traca.


----------



## saturn (28 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Si lo es. El español es el segundo idioma más hablado del mundo después del chino mandarín. El inglés es el tercero.
> 
> Algunos vivís en bavia.



Ahora mismo el segundo idioma después del chino ya es el hindi, no es extraño teniendo en cuenta q India tiene cerca de 1.400 millones. El inglés posiblemente es el más hablado, pero no interesa dar número de hablante en India, donde tb es oficial, por razones politicas. 
El español es el cuarto, q no está nada mal, el problema viene cuando ves q no hay "papers" en español, q a nivel científico prácticamente no cuenta, q idiomas como el koreano están mejor posicionados, eso jode mucho pq los q nos dedicamos al mundo de la tecnología /investigación, tenemos q aprender inglés sí o sí. Es la cruda realidad.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (28 Ene 2022)

En la comunidad valenciana también??
Saldrá más a cuenta que se independicen los paelleros que los de la sardana al final.


----------



## el ruinas II (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Rose_Seraphim (28 Ene 2022)

saturn dijo:


> Ahora mismo el segundo idioma después del chino ya es el hindi, no es extraño teniendo en cuenta q India tiene cerca de 1.400 millones. El inglés posiblemente es el más hablado, pero no interesa dar número de hablante en India, donde tb es oficial, por razones politicas.
> El español es el cuarto, q no está nada mal, el problema viene cuando ves q no hay "papers" en español, q a nivel científico prácticamente no cuenta, q idiomas como el koreano están mejor posicionados, eso jode mucho pq los q nos dedicamos al mundo de la tecnología /investigación, tenemos q aprender inglés sí o sí. Es la cruda realidad.



No, el segundo es el español y el tercero es el inglés. Hay más hablantes de español que de inglés o hindi, más de media América lo habla, no sólo España. Y todo ese territorio es más grande y poblado que la India. Y Chinos hay más fuera de China que dentro, casi  Por eso son los primeros.


----------



## jota1971 (28 Ene 2022)

Esta musica Celta sin GAITAS es como un cubata sIn Hielos.....UNA PUTA MIERDA


----------



## Gorguera (28 Ene 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Esta musica Celta sin GAITAS es como un cubata sIn Hielos.....UNA PUTA MIERDA



Ni es música "celta", ni la gaita es de los celtas (era de los romanos y procedía del mediterráneo y Asia)


----------



## Morkulv (28 Ene 2022)

menuda puta mierda




letra: AYYLARALALALAAAAAAAA. Fin


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Curiosamente, cuando lo decide únicamente el público, quedamos más arriba, véase Rosa o el tipo ese Chiquilicuatre, que quedaron en el puesto 15 o así.
> 
> Cuando decide un jurado, mandan a alguien que quede lo mas abajo posible. Así que seguramente no envíen a estas petardas, porque por internet parece que a los guiris y gente de otros países europeos les gustan las chunguitas



Pero es algo generalizado. Fíjate que el año pasado en Eurovisión el jurado jurásico le daba la victoria al suizo del que no se acuerdan ni en su casa, y el público le dió la victoria arrasando a Italia, que era una propuesta moderna y la mejor canción con mucha diferencia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> O el jurado están comprados por las tele privadas o de las de Europa o es directamente rtve que se autosabotea a si misma. Normal no es. Siempre eligen las mismas mierdas y siempre acaban de los últimos.
> 
> Italia estuvo 15 años sin ir. Y desde que volvieron han estado siempre entre los primeros y son los actuales ganadores.
> 
> Deberían mirar más como hacen las cosas en Italia y no llorando que si el idioma o no tenemos vecinos para que nos voten. Portugal ganó hace unos años y solo tienen de vecinos a nosotros.



Pues para empezar con un festival de San Remo donde te das cuenta que en Italia hacen música. Aquí escuchas las 14 canciones y se te cae la cara de vergüenza.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Ene 2022)

Pues ni que decir la de la zorra de la Bandini


A mi me gusta Xeinn y su rollo ochenta

La mejor canción y la más difícil vocalmente
Se pasaron 3 meses diciendo que en directo le saldría fatal

lo hizo perfecto


----------



## Morkulv (28 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Pues ni que decir la de la zorra de la Bandini
> 
> 
> A mi me gusta Xeinn y su rollo ochenta
> ...



esto mola, no la mierda de las locas estas gallegas, es buen synthpop/synthwave, yo cogeria esta


----------



## El Pionero (28 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Pues ni que decir la de la zorra de la Bandini
> 
> 
> A mi me gusta Xeinn y su rollo ochenta
> ...



Me recuerda un montón a The Weeknd


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> esto mola, no la mierda de las locas estas gallegas, es buen synthpop/synthwave, yo cogeria esta





Es algo que podría llevar Suecia
La típica canción que gusta en toda Europa 


Y prefiero mil veces a las gallegas que la que va a ir


La bandini


Es la candidata progubernamental
Feminazi
Podemita

Llama a Vox animales





Difundir esto. Una candidata de TODA España que insulta al 20% a sumar mucha gente del PP que también se molestaría

Esta tía que seguro que es la elegida va a promocionarse durante meses con tu dinero
Mientras te insulta y opina que deberías no tener voz


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Me recuerda un montón a The Weeknd




Si
Pero es the weekend homenajea a temas ochenteros a su vez y sus ritmos están en muchos temas anteriores también


----------



## Feriri88 (28 Ene 2022)

En principio las gallegas eran ultra favoritas

Las candidatas de Yolanda Díaz
España confederación plurinacional con respeto a las lenguas cooficiales y bla bla

Pero luego llegó la feminazi de Bandini
Ahhhh

Eso pasa por delante de lo anterior

Feminismo 2.0. Irene Montero hecha música. Catalana progre. Rollo Malasaña. Coreografía propia de una performance del reina Sofía 

Y de repente las gallegas empezaron a bajar


Ayer la Bandini canto como el culo
Máxima puntuación del jurado que el día antes dejo quintas a las gallegas quenlo hicieron bien


Se nota mucho favoritismos 


Bandini además tiene el apoyo de Telecinco
Jorge Javier
Ha salido su canción en programas de tv como melodías
Ha salido en Buenafuente


Es la candidata del gobierno


Es la única cosa que Montero ha ganado a yoli


----------



## Blackest (28 Ene 2022)

En su cabeza son esto


Y en realidad son esto



3 gorciharos desafinando y diciendo laralá dandoselas de arcanas matriarcas galegas, cuando su canción parece el hijo subnormal de un gandaluz y un gallego.


Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Cantan en gallego y todos los comentarios son: qué inclusivo, qué diversidad, qué chupipandi de país que tenemos
> 
> Se llega a presentar un grupo cantando en catalán y en los juzgados de plaza Castilla les tocaría hacer horas extras



Con el catalán lo mismo no te hagas pajas mentales que los mismos que adoran la "diversidad" de hablar en gallego lo harían también con el catalán



Funcional dijo:


> En Eurovision encajan muy bien los temas celtas. No suelen ganar pero suelen quedar en buenas posiciones. No hay que olvidar que ése es el sustrato musical ancestral de todo el continente y muy representativo de la mayor parte de España. Las gitanadas no, la verdad, no se identifica casi nadie y no pegan en un festival de este tipo.



Pero si en Galicia no hubo celtas ni tiene nada de celta.
lmao vender la moto de lo celta hablando un idioma procedente del latín


RRMartinez dijo:


> Si las gallegas os precieron NWO no visteis hoy a Rigoberta Bandini enseñando las tetas, los dientes y la pelambrera del sobaco.



Bueno esta vez no ha enseñado la tetas, pero aun asi la canción es una puta mierda. Por supuesto si no es por la letra feminista no iría a ningun lado, pero no desde luego que hablar de tetas y enseñar las tetas no es edgy, ni contracultural ni nada que se le parezca. Es lo mas mainstream que hay, de hecho lo revolucionario es enseñar la polla.
Por eso no veras a un tio sacandose la chorra en un escenario, porque todos se descojonarían y quedaría en ridiculo maximo, con las tetas no ocurre lo mismo por eso mismo porque es mainstream.


Patronio dijo:


> Mujeres heterosexuales con un físico agradable, normales, y que reivindican la maternidad, ¿No es eso lo que queremos?
> 
> La corista rubita tiene mejor voz que la cantante principal, baila bien y es muy expresiva, me gusta mucho.



No, no es una tia reivindicando la maternidad, es una feminista reivindicando a que las mujeres enseñen las tetas.


kyohan dijo:


> La cultura gallega es la más internacional y exportable que tenemos en España.
> Galicia participa con nombre propio y junto con otros países en festivales celta por un lado (Irlanda, Escocia, Gales, Francia...) y en festivales de lusofonía por otro (Portugal, Brasil, Mozambique, Angola...). Cosa que no ocurre con los catalanes y vascos. La cultura celta es bien conocida en Europa, no sería nada extravagante en Eurovisión, porque ya han oído este tipo de música.
> 
> Cosa distinta sería montar un espectáculo de chistu y tambor o de sardana new age.



Nadie os considera celtas solo los propios gallegos, el gallego viene del latin igual que el catalan o el español, ni los escoceses ni irlandeses ni gales etc etc os conaideran celtas.

Lo de celtas os lo inventáis vosotros para sentiros especialitos.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## diogenes de sinope (28 Ene 2022)

Una mierda pinchada en un palo, como todos los demás candidates.


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Ene 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Esta mierda me está costando dinero?




Todo te cuesta dinero.

Y lo que no ves, aun mas.


----------



## VandeBel (28 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Dejo contexto:



Joder, que espectáculo tan feo y de mal gusto.

A mi la canción no me desagrada, pero la puesta en escena es cutre y desagradable. Aún estando en contra del feminismo radical que destila, con un show más elegante pues no desentonaría en el eurofestival.


----------



## Tamyiusu (28 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> esto mola, no la mierda de las locas estas gallegas, es buen synthpop/synthwave, yo cogeria esta



Rollo musica 80


----------



## wysiwyg (28 Ene 2022)

No hay fronteras dice...

Pero en Jalisia como te atrevas a mover una linde un centímetro te sacan la radial.










Un gondomareño le corta el garaje a su vecina con una radial en su ausencia


La mujer lo ha denunciado por daños tras enterarse de que le había quitado un metro de superficie con una rebarbadora



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Guanotopía (28 Ene 2022)

Estas llevan toda la vida cantando tradicional, y lo hacían bien, pero igual que a otras muchas, no las conocía nadie. 

Ahora a sus canciones les han metido una capa de autotune y efectos al gusto de la mierda de música que se hace ahora, y les hacen caso, sólo se han adaptado a la porquería musical que se lleva ahora.


----------



## Guanotopía (28 Ene 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Esta musica Celta sin GAITAS es como un cubata sIn Hielos.....UNA PUTA MIERDA



Anda que no hay música celta sin gaita, se nota que no tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## kyohan (28 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> En su cabeza son esto
> 
> 
> Y en realidad son esto
> ...



Te has pasado de frenada. Lo normal en un giliprogre.

Soy de Sestao y vivo en Bilbao. No tengo nada que ver con la cultura gallega. Pero sólo hay que informarse un poco, sólo un poco, para comprender el enorme acervo cultural gallego. ¿Porqué Salvador Sobral, después de actuar pidió el voto para las gallegas?. Exacto, por afinidad cultural.

Te guste o no, Galicia está con un pie en Portugal y otro en España. La historia les une. Cosa que no ocurre con nostros los vascos, o los catalanes, que pertenecemos plenamente a España, aún con nuestra crisis identitaria.

Estos temas cargados de simbolismo cultural, no son para personas como usted. Mejor escuche perreo y hip-hop, y no dé por culo.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (28 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Si lo es. El español es el segundo idioma más hablado del mundo después del chino mandarín. El inglés es el tercero.
> 
> Algunos vivís en bavia.




Tú sí que vives en Babia porque el forero no se estaba refiriendo al español. Y de tan enbabiado apuesto a que ni siquiera serás capaz de deducir a que se refería, venga listillo


----------



## Funcional (28 Ene 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> En su cabeza son esto
> 
> 
> Y en realidad son esto
> ...



Parece que ignoras la genética de poblaciones. Eso de limitarse a calificar una población por la lengua es muy, como diria yo, muy antiguo y muy ignorante. En mi opinión pesa más el elemento biológico, tradicional y cultural.
Celtas somos todos los de origen europeo, pues fueron los primeros pobladores y ha habido sucesivas oleadas de diversas trihus celtas en Europa. En algunos territorios la población celta convivía o se mezclaba con otros sustratos, como los iberos, los fenicios, los cartagineses, no celtas. Las lenguas que hablamos en la península actualmente, salvo el vasco, derivan del latín, lengua culta, rica y evolucionada que sustituyó a las hablas locales allí por donde pasó. 
Cualquiera que haya estudiado un minimo de historia maneja esta información. No se por qué me da que tú no eres de origen europeo y ademas se nota que te has negado a adquirir nuevos conocimientos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Ene 2022)

Están de buen año. Más de un jamón y paletilla se saca de ahí.

La verdad es que tienen algo bueno, son la perfecta representación de la española actual. Que nadie se engañe. Las macizas que suelen poner a cantar son 1 entre 100. En cambio estas son la cajera que te cobra la compra o la panadera de te vende las chapatas.

La canción no está mal, incluso consiguen que el gallego suene medio bien.


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (28 Ene 2022)

Menuda PUTÍSIMA MIERDA.

Si llevan ese zurullo lo mismo hasta consiguen una puntuación negativa.


----------



## PutaSnchz (28 Ene 2022)

Como dijo aquel: "Nuevos cantantes hacen el ridículo en viejos festivales como Eurovisión", y lo dijo hace 40 años nada más y nada menos...


----------



## capitan anchoa (28 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


> Voy a dar cuatro apuntes o comentarios (personales), de las primeras sensaciones que me ha transmitido el vídeo, procurando ser imparcial y objetivo.
> 
> - Como buen gallego las tengo visto y escuchado en actuaciones previas y alejadas en el tiempo, lo primero que pensé es que la proporción en la edición de este vídeo estaba mal, porque las veía "desestilizadas", o sea... bajas, gordas, sin cuello, etc... pero no. Aparentemente y actualmente parece ser que están así. Forzadas para transmitir la sensación de... empo? ahí dejo la duda.
> 
> ...



Todo el sarao ese del "benidorm fest" es NWO a tope.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Ene 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Una mierda pinchada en un palo, como todos los demás candidates.



La Chanel esa es la que llevaría yo, de los demás se puede salvar algún otro pero no para eurorrisión


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Pues ni que decir la de la zorra de la Bandini
> 
> 
> A mi me gusta Xeinn y su rollo ochenta
> ...



De lo que he escuchado en este hilo me quedo con esto sin ninguna duda (soy ochentero al máximo, así que....)


----------



## Teuro (28 Ene 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> Han sacado este video hoy.
> 
> Para los que comentaban de satanicas: averno



Pufff. y esto es lo que exportamos a México, una sociedad donde se adoraba a la muerte. ¿A alguien le extraña que ahora sean como son?


----------



## Newsyohi (28 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pufff. y esto es lo que exportamos a México, una sociedad donde se adoraba a la muerte. ¿A alguien le extraña que ahora sean como son?




Aqui desde luego muertos en vida si estamos


----------



## Popuespe (28 Ene 2022)

Tenemos a Aretha Franklin, Johnny Cash, Depeche Mode, Black Sabbath, U2, Queen, Police, Pink Floyd, AC/DC, The Doors, The Clash, Rush cientos de miles de discos de infinita variedad, que son putas obras maestras.. ¿de verdad le importa a alguien esa mierda del video? inconcebible....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ene 2022)

Somos un país lamentable. Es ver el festival y darte cuenta de que tenemos un problema muy grave con nuestras mujeres.


----------



## Petruska (28 Ene 2022)

La canción es pesada. El gallego suena más bonito cantado que hablado. Ellas van de meigas Porky. Los bailarines parecen dos eunucos que se han escapado del palacio Topkaki y están ahora buscándose la vida bailando muñeiras. El teclista vestido de tendero de mercado medieval más que un teclado le pega tener delante un tenderete con quesos y con chocolate de algarroba. Me parece, en fin, que nada pega con nada, y que todo es un despropósito más.


----------



## Von Rudel (28 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> La canción es pesada. El gallego suena más bonito cantado que hablado. Ellas van de meigas Porky. Los bailarines parecen dos eunucos que se han escapado del palacio Topkaki y están ahora buscándose la vida bailando muñeiras. El teclista vestido de tendero de mercado medieval más que un teclado le pega tener delante un tenderete con quesos y con chocolate de algarroba. Me parece, en fin, que nada pega con nada, y que todo es un despropósito más.



España es una charocracia, así que mejor que exportemos los que tenemos Charos.


Eso si, ojala perdamos nuevamente que es lo que merecemos por ser los parias de Europa, la escoria progre que nadie quiere. Somos las putita de Soros en el continente.


----------



## Kriegmesser (28 Ene 2022)

Menuda judiada.


----------



## Yomismita (28 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Dejo contexto:



El caso es que empieza bien, pero luego degenera y la teta gigante parece una paja mental de Bigas Luna


----------



## saturn (28 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No, el segundo es el español y el tercero es el inglés. Hay más hablantes de español que de inglés o hindi, más de media América lo habla, no sólo España. Y todo ese territorio es más grande y poblado que la India. Y Chinos hay más fuera de China que dentro, casi  Por eso son los primeros.



Eso es lo q te venden el gobierno español, otra cosa es la realidad, solo tienes q ver América del sur es poco poblada comparada con los casi 1.400 millones de la Índia. Por eso ahora la ONU sitúa al hindi por encima del español, con 600 millones de hablante.


----------



## Omaita (28 Ene 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> El caso es que empieza bien, pero luego degenera y la teta gigante parece una paja mental de Bigas Luna



Mira lo compro si tienen huevos de despelotarse en medio de la gala eurovisiva en directo sin q estuviese previsto.... Pero no, esto es postureo NWO pijopodemita del de siempre... 
Vaya panda de maricones


----------



## Alf_ET (28 Ene 2022)

Eurovision se ha quedado para feminazis y maricones


----------



## Madafaca (28 Ene 2022)

La canción de las tetas da vergüenza ajena. La de las gallegas es horrible pero por lo menos hacen el tonto que es lo que les mola a los eurovisivos.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (29 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Es algo que podría llevar Suecia
> La típica canción que gusta en toda Europa
> 
> 
> ...



Más que una perra es una vaca con esas tetas x la cintura


----------



## kyohan (29 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> La canción es pesada. El gallego suena más bonito cantado que hablado. Ellas van de meigas Porky. Los bailarines parecen dos eunucos que se han escapado del palacio Topkaki y están ahora buscándose la vida bailando muñeiras. El teclista vestido de tendero de mercado medieval más que un teclado le pega tener delante un tenderete con quesos y con chocolate de algarroba. Me parece, en fin, que nada pega con nada, y que todo es un despropósito más.



Este comentario es como el que va a ver un partido de tenis y se queja de que no paran de darle a la pelota, y que la gente parece tonta porque eatá continuamente girando la cabeza.

A lo mejor es que no sabemos lo que estamos viendo. 

En su caso, es mejor que vea el programa de Jorge Javier Vázquez, se va a sentir menos frustrado.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (29 Ene 2022)

En uropa eso lo ven rollo nazi magufo.


----------



## erizocanadiense (29 Ene 2022)

No os metáis con la Rigo que es la mejor de calle!!!


----------



## kyohan (29 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> La canción es pesada. El gallego suena más bonito cantado que hablado. Ellas van de meigas Porky. Los bailarines parecen dos eunucos que se han escapado del palacio Topkaki y están ahora buscándose la vida bailando muñeiras. El teclista vestido de tendero de mercado medieval más que un teclado le pega tener delante un tenderete con quesos y con chocolate de algarroba. Me parece, en fin, que nada pega con nada, y que todo es un despropósito más.



Este comentario es como el que va a ver un partido de tenis y se queja de que no paran de darle a la pelota, y que la gente parece tonta porque eatá continuamente girando la cabeza.

A lo mejor es que no sabemos lo que estamos viendo. 

En su caso, es mejor que vea el programa de Jorge Javier Vázquez, se va a sentir menos frustrado.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)

Viva Chanel


----------



## saturn (29 Ene 2022)

Piensa q Pakistán tiene más de 200 millones de hab. y la Índia más de 1350 y las mujeres paren como conejas, o sea tampoco sería tan extraño q el hindi tuviese 600 millones de hablantes, o estuviese en vias de tenerlos. 
La ONU da esa cifa de 600 millones pero puede estar manipulada, como está manipulada la cifra de 580 hablantes de español, si sumas los habitantes de los países donde es oficial, no sale. 
Para ello hay q sumar los hipotéticos hablantes de USA, de Brasil, etc. Cuando sabemos q en USA la segunda generación ya reniega del español pq lo consideran de nivel sociocultural bajo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)

Cambio mi voto, vamos Rigoberta !


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Viva Chanel
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 924414



Es decir, que otro año media España va a querer que quedemos últimos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 924419
> 
> 
> Cambio mi voto, vamos Rigoberta !



Como saben como promocionarse.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como saben como promocionarse.



Feminismo puro

Tetas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## JyQ (29 Ene 2022)

Por el camino se quedó el intento de enviar rock.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (29 Ene 2022)

...es una forma de reventar lo tradicional...ni siquiera han metido una gaita...lo justo para que lo tradicional asome la cabeza, pero en contexto NWO total.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)

Chanel trending topic y ForoCoches quiere hacerla ganar...

Cuidado

Hay partido


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Chanel trending topic y ForoCoches quiere hacerla ganar...
> 
> Cuidado
> 
> Hay partido


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)

Chanel a Eurovisión es Trending Topic


----------



## Austerlitz (29 Ene 2022)

Aquí las gallegas intentando no intoxicarse por tocar la bandera de España








Al menos Rigoberta está ahí sin ningún complejo tras la bandera.


----------



## Poseidón (29 Ene 2022)

Virgen santa pero que puta mierda tienen montada este año.


----------



## JyQ (29 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las foliadas curiosamente son todo lo contrario, alegría, ganas de vivir y fiesta. El coreógrafo gusta de quitar las ganas de vivir.
> 
> Antes eran gente normal.



Me recuerda a la seguidilla manchega, la sevillana y al fandango.
Y por tanto a la jota.
Pero bueno, España es así, toda región tiene su jota de compás ternario, sin excepción.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## chortinator (29 Ene 2022)

Atanasio Lafarguista dijo:


> Esta mierda me está costando dinero?



No se queje que puede ser peor aun....


----------



## chortinator (29 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Dejo contexto:




cuando cantan mamamamamamama la de la derecha es la hermana fea de paz padilla?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Ene 2022)

Que traigan a David Civera de la jubilación y se invente alguna cancion pachanguera de verano, que es lo que les gusta a los guiris.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



3 pa 3, luego follaron todos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Chanel a Eurovisión es Trending Topic



Esta al menos esta buena, yo la mandaba.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esta al menos esta buena, yo la mandaba.



La canción es una burda imitación de J. Lopez y sus carnes tolendas. Al mismo tiempo es una música que detesto. Pero he de reconocer que si se trata DE GANAR, conociendo al europeo medio y sus gustos horteras, posiblemente esta opción sea la que tenga más probabilidades de ganar.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2022)

La canción me gusta si la comparo con otras que he oído de las que se presentan.

Pero no me parece bien que canten en gallego. *El gallego no nos representa a todos. *Se abriría la veda para que luego pidan ir con temas en vasco y el catalán.

"No hay fronteras", termina la canción. Pues poco lo demuestran usando una lengua que solo se habla en un terruño.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Virgen santa pero que puta mierda tienen montada este año.



Es que este puto país es un manicomio. Mujeres vendiendo odio al hombre, a lo español, y cantantes de mierda que cantan lo que ya ha demostrado que nos hace quedar últimos. Somos incapaces de salir de 4 tipos de música y baile.


----------



## cifuentes (29 Ene 2022)

¿A que hora sale Serafín Zubiri?

Si las Tanxugueiras tenían alguna posibilidad de no caer mal a media España, la han confirmado con el Viva Galiza, Eskarrik Asko del final.


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Ene 2022)

kyohan dijo:


> Te has pasado de frenada. Lo normal en un giliprogre.
> 
> Soy de Sestao y vivo en Bilbao. No tengo nada que ver con la cultura gallega. Pero sólo hay que informarse un poco, sólo un poco, para comprender el enorme acervo cultural gallego. ¿Porqué Salvador Sobral, después de actuar pidió el voto para las gallegas?. Exacto, por afinidad cultural.
> 
> ...




Solo un vascorro podia meter la pata así. Que afinidad cultural tiene Vigo con el Alentejo? Acaso no lo tiene este con Extremadura?


Un saludo a esos subnormales gallegos que se piensan que Portugal es todo como Oporto hacia el norte


----------



## remosinganas (29 Ene 2022)

perooo quee coñooo...


----------



## Feriri88 (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Somos un país lamentable. Es ver el festival y darte cuenta de que tenemos un problema muy grave con nuestras mujeres.



De siempre

En el 711 cuenta la leyenda que fue una de ellas quien facilitó facilitó pasó árabe a España


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> ...es una forma de reventar lo tradicional...ni siquiera han metido una gaita...lo justo para que lo tradicional asome la cabeza, pero en contexto NWO total.



¿Eres un entendido en música tradicional gallega?

Lo digo por lo de ni siquiera han llevado gaita, a ver si piensas que en cada pueblo había un gaiteiro. No, un gaiteiro era un lujo, la mayor parte de la música tradicionao gallega es percusión.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Me recuerda a la seguidilla manchega, la sevillana y al fandango.
> Y por tanto a la jota.
> Pero bueno, España es así, toda región tiene su jota de compás ternario, sin excepción.



La música tradicional gallega ha copiado y adaptado muchas músicas de España por los inmigrantes, algunos ejemplos son la jota, pasodoble y fandangos, pero pasados por nuestro filtro que hace que para muchos sea irreconocible.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Ene 2022)

Es que en este hilo la gente está soltando un montón de gilipolleces, no creo que sea tan difícil de entender, una cosa es el tradicional y otra Eurovisión, y se puede perfectamente ser muy bueno en el tradicional y llevar una puta mierda creada para ese concurso.

A mí me gusta el tradicional, pero reconozco que esto le viene de puta madre para recuperar algo de fuelle. Hace 30 años miles de niños iban a clases de música o baile tradicional, pero ahora ya no porque es una cosa de viejos, mucho mejor hacer grupos de baile de concurso o hacer reguetón. Que estas tías estén dando visibilidad y una imagen de modernidad a las pandereteiras es muy bueno, porque sois incapaces de entender que esto es lo que es, una performance para un concurso de modernillos y locas, pero tida su base es música tradicional de verdad.


----------



## JyQ (30 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La música tradicional gallega ha copiado y adaptado muchas músicas de España por los inmigrantes, algunos ejemplos son la jota, pasodoble y fandangos, pero pasados por nuestro filtro que hace que para muchos sea irreconocible.



Bueno, yo no diría que los gallegos copien, en realidad todos lo hacen, la sevillana es descendiente directa de la seguidilla manchega, y la alegría de Cádiz de la jota aragonesa, por poner sólo un par de ejemplos (según algunos autores).

Todo el mundo influye a todo el mundo, el folclore popular suele venir de lo que antes investigaron los músicos académicos y estudiosos cultos, la gente del pueblo adapta lo culto a algo sencillo para su disfrute, para la fiesta y el baile sencillo, no para aprender obras complejas cuando apenas si sabrían leer, los pobres también necesitaban su música.

Después este folclore se expande, se influye, viaja, viaja de vuelta, se vuelve a mezclar, etc...

Detectar el origen concreto de alguna música es complicado si nos vamos a antes del siglo XX




Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Eres un entendido en música tradicional gallega?
> 
> Lo digo por lo de ni siquiera han llevado gaita, a ver si piensas que en cada pueblo había un gaiteiro. No, un gaiteiro era un lujo, la mayor parte de la música tradicionao gallega es percusión.



Jajaja, iba a responderle yo también justo eso y tal cual, pero te has adelantado.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Bueno, yo no diría que los gallegos copien, en realidad todos lo hacen, la sevillana es descendiente directa de la seguidilla manchega, y la alegría de Cádiz de la jota aragonesa, por poner sólo un par de ejemplos (según algunos autores).
> 
> Todo el mundo influye a todo el mundo, el folclore popular suele venir de lo que antes investigaron los músicos académicos y estudiosos cultos, la gente del pueblo adapta lo culto a algo sencillo para su disfrute, para la fiesta y el baile sencillo, no para aprender obras complejas cuando apenas si sabrían leer, los pobres también necesitaban su música.
> 
> ...



Lo de copiar era una forma de hablar, efectivamente todos se inspiran en otros, e incluso muchas veces ese versionado era inconsciente, ya que lo traía gente que no eran músicos que iba trabajar a fuera, por lo que aprendían las canciones como podían.

Siempre me ha parecido muy curioso el gusto por las habaneras en las zonas atlánticas de España, y que creo no comparten en el interior ni en el Mediterráneo, efecto de la emigración, supongo.


----------



## JyQ (30 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Lo de copiar era una forma de hablar, efectivamente todos se inspiran en otros, e incluso muchas veces ese versionado era incosciente, ya que lo traía gente que no eran músicos que iba trabajar a fuera, por lo que aprendían las canciones como podían.
> 
> Siempre me ha parecido muy curioso el gusto por las habaneras en las zonas atlánticas de España, y que creo no comparten en el interior ni en el Mediterráneo, efecto de la emigración, supongo.



Eso es, estábamos hablando de lo mismo.


----------



## JyQ (30 Ene 2022)

Al final ni las gallegas ni la de la teta.

Va otra canción.


----------



## kyohan (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Solo un vascorro podia meter la pata así. Que afinidad cultural tiene Vigo con el Alentejo? Acaso no lo tiene este con Extremadura?
> 
> 
> Un saludo a esos subnormales gallegos que se piensan que Portugal es todo como Oporto hacia el norte


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Al final ni las gallegas ni la de la teta.
> 
> Va otra canción.



No sé quién es la ganadora, pero seguro que tienen un trifásico por algún lado que se acabará sabiendo, como aquel chaval que se mandó un tremendo gallo y era sobrino de alguien de rtve o algo así.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (30 Ene 2022)

Vaya tongazo, al final va la Chanel esa por el voto del jurado. Le va a pasar como a Manel Navarro, que su carrera va a estar hundida desde ya porque no es quien quería el público que fuera. Yo si fuera ella dimitiría si no quiere acabar como Manel.
Estan publicando por ahí que tiene relación de amistad o de haber trabajado antes con una de las del jurado.


----------



## Urquattro (30 Ene 2022)

Lo que queda demostrado es que tanta reivindicación, tanto feminismo, tanto intento de integración, tanta oda contra el heteropatriarcado y su puta madre, a la gente le cansa...

Al final ha ganado la peor canción, eso sí, dos tetas y un culazo... La Montero debe estar retorciéndose en la cama...


----------



## Madafaca (30 Ene 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Vaya tongazo, al final va la Chanel esa por el voto del jurado. Le va a pasar como a Manel Navarro, que su carrera va a estar hundida desde ya porque no es quien quería el público que fuera. Yo si fuera ella dimitiría si no quiere acabar como Manel.
> Estan publicando por ahí que tiene relación de amistad o de haber trabajado antes con una de las del jurado.



Así somos de gilipollas en este país. Como no he ganado la culpa es del árbitro y hacerle la vida imposible a la ganadora.

Todas las canciones son unos bodrios infumables, ha ganado la que menos vergüenza ajena da de todas ellas.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (30 Ene 2022)

Siempre preparan alguna con el jurado, no falla. Chanel no lo hace mal las cosas como son, pero lo que no se puede hacer es usar el jurado para bajar los puntos de manera tan descarada a sabiendas de que el público votaría mayoritariamente a las tanxugueiras. Luego ha habido también pifostios con los mensajes de las votaciones que mucha gente se ha quejado que no funcionaba bien.
Y a la que va, como vean que está muy alta en las encuestas más de lo mismo, le pondrán alguna puesta en escena que desmerezca o alguna canallada típica de los de tve.



Urquattro dijo:


> Lo que queda demostrado es que tanta reivindicación, tanto feminismo, tanto intento de integración, tanta oda contra el heteropatriarcado y su puta madre, a la gente le nsa...
> 
> Al final ha ganado la peor canción, eso sí, dos tetas y un culazo... La Montero debe estar retorciéndose en la cama...



Por votos del público han ganado las gallegas. Ha sido el jurado quien las ha tumbado,


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Al final ni las gallegas ni la de la teta.
> 
> Va otra canción.



Una peor, del montón, cubana cantando reggaeton, cosa que tampoco nos representa. 

Habría preferido a Rigoteta o las "Xungas" gallegas esas , que al menos fuera se habrían acordado de las canciones. 

La mejor cantante, Blanca Paloma. De haber hecho la melodía más eurovisiva habría sido buena opción.


----------



## sintripulacion (30 Ene 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> Spain, zero points
> L'Espagne, zéro point



Las Asereje son la misma mierda de música pero al menos alegraban la vista.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

Señores

por fin tenemos nuestra Eleni Fureira

Nuestra jlo

Esto puede ser de final de Superpoblación





Canta bien
Baila bien


Y poco NWO
Una tía buenorra moviendo el cuerpo sexymente


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (30 Ene 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> El caso es que empieza bien, pero luego degenera y la teta gigante parece una paja mental de Bigas Luna



A mí no me gusta mucho, ni el principio ni el final ni el medio. La música no me dice nada, la letra es feminazismo puro y duro, y tampoco canta tan bien. Me quedo con las chungueiras o con el xeinn trillones de veces antes.


----------



## VandeBel (30 Ene 2022)

Com diría Xavi: "lamentapla".


----------



## kikoseis (30 Ene 2022)

No está mal la canción, empieza muy bien, y la coreografía.
A mitad de la interpretación pierde fuelle. Más la coreografía que la canción, pero ambas pierden.

El general es bueno, pero por que al principio ganan muchos puntos y compensa lo otro.

Hay trabajo que pulir, pero muy buena base, la verdad.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (30 Ene 2022)

Los jueces que han votado SloMo en el Benidorm Fest.

- Charos
- PCM
- Gayer






Los jueces que van a valorar SloMo en Eurovisión


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (30 Ene 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> *Así somos de gilipollas en este país. Como no he ganado la culpa es del árbitro y hacerle la vida imposible a la ganadora.*
> 
> Todas las canciones son unos bodrios infumables, ha ganado la que menos vergüenza ajena da de todas ellas.



La culpa es del jurado, han usado la misma técnica que con Manel, y quien salió perjudicado a nivel profesional fue el (la actuación que hizo fue malísima todo hay que decirlo). 
Hasta en los 40 intentaron hacer campaña para relanzar su carrera y no hubo manera después de aquello.
La vida imposible a la ganadora se la van a hacer los de tve como vean que tenga posibilidades reales de ganar el festival.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (30 Ene 2022)

¿Al final han puesto música cubana, cantada por una cubana, para representar a España?


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

Lo que nos gusta al mariconeo una diva


----------



## Madafaca (30 Ene 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> La culpa es del jurado, han usado la misma técnica que con Manel, y quien salió perjudicado a nivel profesional fue el (la actuación que hizo fue malísima todo hay que decirlo).
> Hasta en los 40 intentaron hacer campaña para relanzar su carrera y no hubo manera después de aquello.
> La vida imposible a la ganadora se la van a hacer los de tve como vean que tenga posibilidades reales de ganar el festival.



Del último párrafo no te quito ni una letra.
La carrera de la moza dependerá de como le vaya en el festival. Manel hizo el ridículo y dio vergüenza ajena. Esta chavala no va a ganar pero quedará dignamente.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> ¿Al final han puesto música cubana, cantada por una cubana, para representar a España?




Cuba es España robada por los yankees

Es como Hungría eligiendo a una húngara de Transilvania


----------



## Malvender (30 Ene 2022)

Lamentable …..Cuando volvamos una vez más con cero points vamos a ir a llorar a la calle de la llorería


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

La tía se lo ha currado

Contratado a coreografos de Jlo
Vestuario del ganador de drag race
Actuación perfecta. Para la final más que para una preseleccion nacional


----------



## JKL-2 (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Señores
> 
> por fin tenemos nuestra Eleni Fureira
> 
> ...



A ver, vamos a dejarlo claro... España NO puede ganar Eurovisión ... así que han decidido enviar a Latinoamérica a ver que pasa.

Las gallegas son regionalismo aunque quizá eran lo más "auténtico"... la Rigoberta discurso feminista forzado... así que han decidido apostar por multiculturalismo prefabricado. 

La tal Chanel luce bien, baila bien y una voz aceptable, pero la canción es pésima.

La opción por la que apuestan es que la comunidad latinoamericana dispersa por Europa le de en el televoto, para obtener un puesto mínimamente aceptable.


----------



## Austerlitz (30 Ene 2022)

Pues al final es un estilo que sí que es novedoso en Eurovisión, que yo recuerde ese estilo reguetonero-spanglish es inédito aún en el festival.
Lo que sí está más visto que el tebeo es el folclorismo de las oranguteiras.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ene 2022)

Hostia puta, ¿Ha ganado esto?







Jojojo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

Pues señores esto es España. Una cubana moviendo el culito y 4 tíos bailando alrededor. Nada de instrumentos ni saber de música. Y no salimos de eso.


----------



## Austerlitz (30 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues señores esto es España. Una cubana moviendo el culito y 4 tíos bailando alrededor. Nada de instrumentos ni saber de música. Y no salimos de eso.



Vale, no salimos de eso.
¿Cuando ha llevado España eso?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Ene 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


> Pues al final es un estilo que sí que es novedoso en Eurovisión, que yo recuerde ese estilo reguetonero-spanglish es inédito aún en el festival.
> Lo que sí está más visto que el tebeo es el folclorismo de las oranguteiras.



Me estoy partiendo con el mote que les habéis puesto: *Las Oranguteiras*... jojojojo...

Sólo por ese tipo de cosas merece la pena seguir viniendo a este foro.


----------



## JyQ (30 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Una peor, del montón, cubana cantando reggaeton, cosa que tampoco nos representa.
> 
> Habría preferido a Rigoteta o las "Xungas" gallegas esas , que al menos fuera se habrían acordado de las canciones.
> 
> La mejor cantante, Blanca Paloma. De haber hecho la melodía más eurovisiva habría sido buena opción.



Opino igual, no se la han querido jugar.


----------



## JyQ (30 Ene 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No sé quién es la ganadora, pero seguro que tienen un trifásico por algún lado que se acabará sabiendo, como aquel chaval que se mandó un tremendo gallo y era sobrino de alguien de rtve o algo así.



No anda nada mal la ganadora, para nada, pero está muy trillado lo que hace.

Enchufes o no, suena como a que no quieren enviar cosas arriesgadas, así se envía algo de tanto que se oye hoy día, y sin jugársela.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Ene 2022)

Pero como va a representar a España una fulana que escribe una canción para Eurovisión y te sale con que pasea las lorzas por MIAMI?

 lo de este país es imposible de reproducir en laboratorio.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (30 Ene 2022)

0 puntos no va a tener porque canta y baila bien, no es cutre. Lo malo es que me recuerda algo a Eleni Foureira y esta es demasiado reciente. Pero ojalá me equivoque y de el petardazo. Me sigue pareciendo todo un tongo del jurado pero reconozco que la prefiero a ella antes que a la chorrada de la teta que era horrible por todas partes. Esta chica la veo bien para abrirse mercado y haciendo colaboraciones con cantantes del estilo de Lola Índigo y similares.


----------



## kikoseis (30 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hostia puta, ¿Ha ganado esto?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 924865
> 
> ...



Jajaja.
Algún día habrá que decirle a estos de tve que se aspira a estar en la punta de la lista. Pero no en la punta de abajo, por dios.

Todos los años lo mismo. Eligen con el culo (bueno eso de cara afuera, de cara adentro enchufismos estúpidos).

Otro año más que paso de ver Eurovisión.


----------



## Austerlitz (30 Ene 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pero como va a representar a España una fulana que escribe una canción para Eurovisión y te sale con que pasea las lorzas por MIAMI?
> 
> lo de este país es imposible de reproducir en laboratorio.



Por lo menos la canción es en "español" (spanglish más bien) y es agradecida la chavala y da las gracias en español, que las chungueiras han dado las gracias en gallego y euskera y a tomar pol culo, ni por cortesía se les ha ocurrido pensar en darlas el castellano ni mucho menos en el idioma autóctono de Benidorm, el valenciano.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Ene 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


> Por lo menos la canción es en "español" (spanglish más bien) y es agradecida la chavala y da las gracias en español, que las chungueiras han dado las gracias en gallego y euskera y a tomar pol culo, ni por cortesía se les ha ocurrido pensar en darlas el castellano ni mucho menos en el idioma autóctono de Benidorm, el valenciano.



Ah, ya. Si es que el resto era NWO puro y duro.


----------



## Austerlitz (30 Ene 2022)

Imaginad a las oranguteiras o la de las tetas así


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Ene 2022)

Lo gallego ya va implícito en la pandereta y estilo musical. Es irrelevante hablar luego en arameo. La paletada aparece cuando te pones con el vasco y el catalán de reivindicación lingüística como si esto fuera la UNESCO.


----------



## eljusticiero (30 Ene 2022)

Han dicho gracias a todas, todos, todes, me nvtre que se hayan ido con las manos vacías.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Ene 2022)

Oranguteiras... jojojojo...


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

La gente que hace reacciones fuera de España le encanta la canción

Ese reggetoneo latino no está muy visto en eurovision y la tía lo trabaja


Ha hecho un número perfecto
Mucha gente fuera de España diciendo que es la mejor actuación de preseñeccion que ha visto porque a nivel vestuario, coreografía y vocal estaba perfecta

Hablamos de una tía que lleva meses corriendo con en cinta con tacones mientras cantaba para estar perfecta


Y sobre todo una diferencia


Ha dicho


Voy a montar un pedazo de show para quedar primera

No ha dicho

Voy a divertirme 
Lo haré a mi manera y luego ya se verá como quedo
Lo importante es pasarlo bien


Noooooo


Ha dicho Voy a ir a ganar

Es la primera vez que veo esa actitud en años


----------



## kikoseis (30 Ene 2022)

Hombre, Cuba ha tenido un presidente gallego. Bastantes gallegos hay ahí 

¿Por qué siempre tenéis que enmierdar con el politiqueo?


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


> Vale, no salimos de eso.
> ¿Cuando ha llevado España eso?




En la puta vida

Dos años con baladas tristes de Canto
El pachangueo del catalán
La Disneyada de los amantes de Gestmusic
....


Justamente este estilo jamas


----------



## Austerlitz (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> En la puta vida
> 
> Dos años con baladas tristes de Canto
> El pachangueo del catalán
> ...



Este estilo reguetonero ni nosotros ni nadie, creo que es inédito aún en Eurovisión.
Nos guste o no nos guste vamos a llevar lo más actual musicalmente hablando.


----------



## Alcazar (30 Ene 2022)

Doy mis dies a Chanel Terrero como mujer, me encantan esas mulatitas claras cubanas.

Y que horror la oranguteiras de los cojones y la otra progre catalufa


----------



## kikoseis (30 Ene 2022)

Sí, sí. Absurdo despedirse así. Muy fuera de lugar y oportunidad.
Lo de las tetas se ve que va subvencionado.

Y lo de la ganadora bailando entre enchufismo y aquello de que TVE lleva muchos años huyendo de organizar ello festival.


----------



## chortinator (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Señores
> 
> por fin tenemos nuestra Eleni Fureira
> 
> ...



No la conocia hasta hoy y de las tres

Digan lo que digan es la cancion mas eurovisiva. 


La de la teta di hubiera ido, quedaria la ultima, la tia no sabe ni afinar.

Y las gallegas pues quedarian penultimas, a los europeos les hubiera parecido un bodrio.


----------



## chortinator (30 Ene 2022)

Y no en españa van a funcionar. Aprovecharan el boom unos meses y ya. Son un estilo hevia.


A la juventud dale maluma, el bad bunny y mierd de esa. Ademas no veo yo a los menas entusiasmados por ese tipo de musica


----------



## chortinator (30 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hostia puta, ¿Ha ganado esto?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 924865
> 
> ...




Tampoco las letras de las otras canciones tenian mas nivel que esto


----------



## chortinator (30 Ene 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> 0 puntos no va a tener porque canta y baila bien, no es cutre. Lo malo es que me recuerda algo a Eleni Foureira y esta es demasiado reciente. Pero ojalá me equivoque y de el petardazo. Me sigue pareciendo todo un tongo del jurado pero reconozco que la prefiero a ella antes que a la chorrada de la teta que era horrible por todas partes. Esta chica la veo bien para abrirse mercado y haciendo colaboraciones con cantantes del estilo de Lola Índigo y similares.




Pues a mi me gustaria que diese el pelotazo solo por joder, no que gane, pero quedar segunda. Ganar no, que organizar el festival es un pastizal. Pero un segundo puesto aguantando hasta el ultimo momento estaria bien, solo para joder todos aquellos que preferirian a las oranguteiras.


----------



## chortinator (30 Ene 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


> Este estilo reguetonero ni nosotros ni nadie, creo que es inédito aún en Eurovisión.
> Nos guste o no nos guste vamos a llevar lo más actual musicalmente hablando.




Y que es una cancion festivalera, y eso a los europeos les gusta mas que las oranguteiras o la de la teta


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

Por cierto que Chanel había sido elegida por Nacho Cano para interpretar su musical Malinche


Vamos

Odiada por todo el feminazismo podemita 

La están machacando en redes


Los del no hay fronteras y antirracistas diciendo que hace una cubana que no representa a España

Que hipócritas son


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

Es cubana

Eso a la podemitada NO le gusta

Adoran a los inmigrantes y refugiados
Menos a cubanos y venezolanos


No entienden que salgan de sus paraísos socialistas
Traidores para ellos


Las del

Tienen miedo de nuestras tetas


Están llorando por llevar una tía sexy moviendo el culo

Dicen de cosificar y sexualizar


Las mismas que hace 10 minutos decían sobre enseñar tetas


Progres...


----------



## chortinator (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Por cierto que Chanel había sido elegida por Nacho Cano para interpretar su musical Malinche
> 
> 
> Vamos
> ...




Son progres eego son hipocritas siempre


----------



## Kreonte (30 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Y que es una cancion festivalera, y eso a los europeos les gusta mas que las oranguteiras o la de la teta



No hay una fórmula para ganar Eurovisión salvo llevar una melodía pegadiza y una cantante que afine y no se ahogue. Chanel es mediocre, la canción es mediocre, y además incumple las bases del concurso por lo que debería quedar descalificada. Tanxungueiras no estaba mal pero creo que la de Rigoberta era demasiado pegadiza como para no llevarla.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Ene 2022)

La clara ganadora ha sido... 

A llorar a la calle de la llorería


----------



## Salgado Solitario (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Solo un vascorro podia meter la pata así. Que afinidad cultural tiene Vigo con el Alentejo? Acaso no lo tiene este con Extremadura?
> 
> 
> Un saludo a esos subnormales gallegos que se piensan que Portugal es todo como Oporto hacia el norte



Esto es lo que opina al respecto el mejor poeta portugues actual. 
Afinidad cultural la hay, evidentemente.
(Hecho que le jode al falso profesor de historia, pero ajo y agua)


----------



## Salgado Solitario (30 Ene 2022)

Yo siendo gallego me alegro de que haya ganado la trapalhada esa de Chanel. 
La letra de las Tanxugueiras es un chute de nwo en vena, y ya la de la teta es pura mierda irenemonteril.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Ene 2022)

Gente diciendo que Galicia y Cataluña deben independizarse de España por lo de las oranguteiras y la tonta la teta...


----------



## Kreonte (30 Ene 2022)

Soy gallego y españolazo, pero leyendo estos hilos a mí también me entra ganas de independizarme. Un festival que ha de ser para buscar la mejor canción, acaba politizándose al máximo. Al final llevamos a la peor, sólo por joder a no se qué bando. Y esta actitud se puede trasladar a otros ámbitos. Ya cansa, sinceramente. Y no, no iba con las xungas.


----------



## kikoseis (30 Ene 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Soy gallego y españolazo, pero leyendo estos hilos a mí también me entra ganas de independizarme. Un festival que ha de ser para buscar la mejor canción, acaba politizándose al máximo. Al final llevamos a la peor, sólo por joder a no se qué bando. Y esta actitud se puede trasladar a otros ámbitos. Ya cansa, sinceramente. Y no, no iba con las xungas.



+10.000


----------



## kikoseis (30 Ene 2022)

Joer, se ha llenado el hilo de CM de TVE.

Enhorabuena, eh.
Lo habéis hecho muy bien.
Seguiremos en nuestra tradición. Hay que conservar las tradiciones.
Podio de cola.


----------



## reconvertido (30 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La gente que hace reacciones fuera de España le encanta la canción
> 
> Ese reggetoneo latino no está muy visto en eurovision y la tía lo trabaja
> 
> ...



Correcto.
Es la primera vez que envían a una artista que de verdad se lo ha currado.
Al margen de que yo personalmente aborrezco ese estilo.
Pero la tía VALE.
ES PURA MERITOCRACIA EN VEZ DE ENCHUFE IDEOLÓGICO:
Y eso jode a los comunistas de mierda.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (30 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustaria que diese el pelotazo solo por joder, no que gane, pero quedar segunda. Ganar no, que organizar el festival es un pastizal. Pero un segundo puesto aguantando hasta el ultimo momento estaria bien, solo para joder todos aquellos que preferirian a las oranguteiras.



A los que les da algo durante el concurso si queda segunda o peor, ya si gana es a los de TVE. Tienen pánico a ganar el festival. Por eso eliminan de formas torticeras a los que elige de forma mayoritaria el público. Un año, creo que fue con Barei, después de su actuación subió tercera a las encuestas y debieron ponerse muy nerviosos, empezaron las llamadas y cosas raras. Al menos eso he oído alguna vez.


----------



## ugeruge (30 Ene 2022)

Lo vi ayer entre gintonics y me eché unas risas. Charos rellenitas vestidas de góticas gallegas (o algo así, la verdad es que es difícil de interpretar) con 2 maromos dando vueltas con faldas entre insufribles berridos desafinados de las charos. Esto debe ser a la música lo que PerroSanchez a la política, es decir, una puta mierda


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (30 Ene 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Soy gallego y españolazo, pero leyendo estos hilos a mí también me entra ganas de independizarme. Un festival que ha de ser para buscar la mejor canción, acaba politizándose al máximo. Al final llevamos a la peor, sólo por joder a no se qué bando. Y esta actitud se puede trasladar a otros ámbitos. Ya cansa, sinceramente. Y no, no iba con las xungas.



Es algo que por desgracia nunca entenderé, esa manía de meter ideología a TODO sin excepciones.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

¿Soy el único al que Eurovisión le parece uno de los síntomas más evidentes de la decadencia Occidental y al mismo tiempo estoy disfrutando como un enano por todo este asunto?

Hasta hoy NUNCA había disfrutado tanto de un festival de Gayvisión.

Ver a todos los podemitas, etarroides y otras hierbas echar espumarajos por la boca porque llevan a una cubana jamona meneando el culo a Europa en lugar de a las tres vacaburras galeguiñas feministoides me colma de orgullo y satisfacción que diría nuestro emérito.

Viva la basura del reguetón y viva la hispanidad.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ene 2022)

Son gitanas, no?


----------



## Petruska (30 Ene 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Más que una perra es una vaca con esas tetas x la cintura



Hay que ver el video. Qué engreimiento tiene!! Qué endiosada está!! Qué egocéntrica, qué alto concepto de sí misma. Qué pija es. Lo he notado en todas las mujeres de la generación de esta tipa, las que son ahora treintañeras. No tienen un ápice de timidez, como teníamos nosotras, ni de modestia, ni de tener en cuenta y respetar el punto de vista sobre todo de los que son más mayores y tienen más experiencia en la vida. Son absolutamente engreídas, tienen un endiosamiento vomitivo, Se llaman a sí mismas empoderadas, pero la palabra precisa es ENDIOSADAS. Qué generación de petardas engreídas, encima todas cortadas por el mismo patrón, sin criterio propio ninguno, sólo repitiendo como loros las consignas de moda que les hagan quedar bien en sociedad. Pavoroso.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> La canción me gusta si la comparo con otras que he oído de las que se presentan.
> 
> Pero no me parece bien que canten en gallego. *El gallego no nos representa a todos. *Se abriría la veda para que luego pidan ir con temas en vasco y el catalán.
> 
> "No hay fronteras", termina la canción. Pues poco lo demuestran usando una lengua que solo se habla en un terruño.



Me alegro que al final se llevasen a la ramera y a no a estos desagradecidos, es que en este país es incompatible estar orgulloso de tu tierra y a la vez de España?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ene 2022)

paletas gitanas gallegas feas de cojones.


----------



## JoseII (30 Ene 2022)

Ayer me pare a velo un poco por ellas, me gusta la musica con ese aire del norte,..., pero que horror, era un medio rap con pandereta y lalala.

Pero es que antes,cantaba uno que mas o menos era igual, mal recitando un meido rap y un estribillo que aunque es bueno era la unico salvable, el de a llorar a la llorería


----------



## Saluter (30 Ene 2022)

¿Y no te parece NWO que haya ganado Chanel? Imposición de la música y cultura Africana a tope con el puto reguetton. La invasión inmigrante que llevamos décadas sufriendo y sufragada por el NWO para destruir Europa. 
Esta música gallega al menos suena bien, tiene raíces celtas y pone en valor que hay muchas cosas que nos unen culturalmente con otros países de Europa. Si somos nosotros mismos quienes tiramos piedras a nuestra propia cultura, mal vamos.


----------



## Petruska (30 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



CHANEL o CHONIL?? Qué chonilada por favor, que horroroso


----------



## JoseII (30 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> ¿Y no te parece NWO que haya ganado Chanel? Imposición de la música y cultura Africana a tope con el puto reguetton. La invasión inmigrante que llevamos décadas sufriendo y sufragada por el NWO para destruir Europa.
> Esta música gallega al menos suena bien, tiene raíces celtas y pone en valor que hay muchas cosas que nos unen culturalmente con otros países de Europa. Si somos nosotros mismos quienes tiramos piedras a nuestra propia cultura y mal vamos.



Esa es la de las tetas y el culo,...., ejemplo de mujer libre y no cosificada?

Pues igual demal me parece,..., es que no había por donde coger una canción.

Todo era NWO, no había nada, 

Además ya vale,..., mira que tenéis un idioma bonito para cantar como el gallego y canciones que con un poco de arreglos serían la leche,


Pero no, hay que hacer un aquelarer con las tres gallegas y los medio escoceses saltando


----------



## Saluter (30 Ene 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Esa es la de las tetas y el culo,...., ejemplo de mujer libre y no cosificada?
> 
> Pues igual demal me parece,..., es que no había por donde coger una canción.
> 
> ...



Si, todas las propuestas eran una mierda para que ganase la Africana (que también es otra mierda). Estaba todo pensado. Pero las gallegas era lo más decente.


----------



## JoseII (30 Ene 2022)

la proxima vez mandamos a un clásico, remasterizado


----------



## Petruska (30 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Me recuerda a la seguidilla manchega, la sevillana y al fandango.
> Y por tanto a la jota.
> Pero bueno, España es así, toda región tiene su jota de compás ternario, sin excepción.



El último video del concierto con la Filarmónica es precioso. La verdad es que cantan muy bien y es muy emocionante oír esas preciosas canciones en gallego. Por cierto, la chica morena del pelo suelto es guapísima y fina, y en el video de Eurovisión la han vestido como a un orco a la pobre.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> El último video del concierto con la Filarmónica es precioso. La verdad es que cantan muy bien y es muy emocionante oír esas preciosas canciones en gallego. Por cierto, la chica morena del pelo suelto es guapísima y fina, y en el video de Eurovisión la han vestido como a un orco a la pobre.



Como sois las tías, cuanto más feas más guapas las llamáis, y cuanto más jamona, más asco os da.


----------



## Petruska (30 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Como sois las tías, cuanto más feas más guapas las llamáis, y cuanto más jamona, más asco os da.



La chica morena de Tanxugueiras es una mujer guapa y fina, y yo soy mujer no homo, pero lo que es, es. La choni de CHANEL es un puto orco, y de fina tiene lo que yo de cura.


----------



## Miomio (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> CHANEL o CHONIL?? Qué chonilada por favor, que horroroso



Vaya hombre, pensé que seria regueton, por lo que decían en el hilo, que si que sería una propuesta inedita en eurovision (más allá de que ese tipo de música sea buena o mala).

Pero es que recuerda mucho no, muchísimo, a la propuesta de Eleni Fureira, fuego, que ganó no hace muchos años y se escucha por la radio de vez en cuando. Que por cierto es una canción buena, pegadiza y en tema baile también era una cosa del estilo, exigente para la cantante. Pero es que esta muy reciente.


----------



## Yomismita (30 Ene 2022)

Mal no va a quedar Chanel, sólo con la coreografía tiene mucho ganado.

A la Rigoberta le faltaba pulir mucho la actuación, empieza bien pero va degenerando.

De las meigas no me gusta la puesta en escena "siniestra".


----------



## workforfood (30 Ene 2022)

Parece una canción mandada por Bulgaria no de España.


----------



## Madafaca (30 Ene 2022)

Rigoberta, una patriota.
Rigoberta Bandini, la ‘niña bien’ a la que le cuesta “sentirse española” y quiere ganar Eurovisión


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (30 Ene 2022)

Otro triunfo cubano-catalan!


----------



## Espartano27 (30 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> ¿Y no te parece NWO que haya ganado Chanel? Imposición de la música y cultura Africana a tope con el puto reguetton. La invasión inmigrante que llevamos décadas sufriendo y sufragada por el NWO para destruir Europa.
> Esta música gallega al menos suena bien, tiene raíces celtas y pone en valor que hay muchas cosas que nos unen culturalmente con otros países de Europa. Si somos nosotros mismos quienes tiramos piedras a nuestra propia cultura, mal vamos.



Las gallegas eran un puto akelarre de brujas feministas pidiendo la invasión de moronegros con el no hay fronteras y maricones bailando en faldas.

Habría llevado está canción, canta en español, es pegadiza, tiene ritmo y es blanco heterosexual


----------



## Coln (30 Ene 2022)

Puffff que ascazo, a la altura de Eurovision sin lugar a dudas


----------



## Chispeante (30 Ene 2022)

Sujetan la bandera de España con dos dedos (¿asco?¿miedo?), se definen como feministas, y la única lengua que no utilizan es la que entieden todos los ciudadanos del país al que pensaban representar...pero si las llamas feminazis antiespañolas te dicen que no mezcles las política y la música.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Ene 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Sujetan la bandera de España con dos dedos (¿asco?¿miedo?), se definen como feministas, y la única lengua que no utilizan es la que entieden todos los ciudadanos del país al que pensaban representar...pero si las llamas feminazis antiespañolas te dicen que no mezcles las política y la música.



Pero qué puto asco-pena dan las Oranguteiras...


----------



## Chispeante (30 Ene 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Pero qué puto asco-pena dan las Oranguteiras...



A mi asco no me dan, no dedico ni un segundo de mi vida a ese tipo de personajes. Pero representar a España con feminazis que odian tanto a los hombres españoles como a la propia nación española en si...que quieres que te diga, está a la altura de pactar con etarras, golpistas, antiespañoles y...oh wait


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Austerlitz dijo:


> Imaginad a las oranguteiras o la de las tetas así


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Pero qué puto asco-pena dan las Oranguteiras...



Son charcuteiras o chanchulleiras


----------



## Salgado Solitario (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> El último video del concierto con la Filarmónica es precioso. La verdad es que cantan muy bien y es muy emocionante oír esas preciosas canciones en gallego. Por cierto, la chica morena del pelo suelto es guapísima y fina, y en el video de Eurovisión la han vestido como a un orco a la pobre.



Aquí hay mucha verdad, las Tanxugueiras en una foto random son unas chicas muy normales con un punto casi guapo. 
Con el estilismo eurovisivo parecían tres adefesios. 

Aquí con Javier Diaz


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> ¿Y no te parece NWO que haya ganado Chanel? Imposición de la música y cultura Africana a tope con el puto reguetton. La invasión inmigrante que llevamos décadas sufriendo y sufragada por el NWO para destruir Europa.
> Esta música gallega al menos suena bien, tiene raíces celtas y pone en valor que hay muchas cosas que nos unen culturalmente con otros países de Europa. Si somos nosotros mismos quienes tiramos piedras a nuestra propia cultura, mal vamos.



Eso es cierto. Es más "española" la música gallega que el reggeaton.
Pero* esta canción iba a usarse contra la propia España*. Capaces de sacar la bandera independentista en el festival en vez de la española. Creo que es más agradecida y "española" la cubana que estas gallegas indepes.

*Así celebraban las puntuaciones: ¿y la bandera de España?*







La cubana pasea BANDERA ESPAÑOLA más que todas las otras juntas. Ella no tiene complejos políticos. Lástima que su canción es asquerosa. 





Y las te la teta, el tema estaba "bien" (entre comillas) y habría sido llamativo (aunque habían dado muy mala imagen de las españolas con esas feas bailarinas con cara de tío y pelos en piernas y axilas) . Pero tuvieron que *politizar el tema los podemierdass y la ministra que igual da*. Para colmo *la propia cantante desprecia a 4 millones de votantes diciendo que debería ilegalizarse VOX.*
Francamente, casi es más anti-español llevar a esas engendros politizadas que a la cubana con música asquerosa.
A saber qué declaraciones/reivindicaciones habrían ido haciendo por Europa , contra España y a favor de sus mierdas políticas.

A lo mejor el jurado nos ha hecho un favor. *NO ÍBAMOS A GANAR CON NINGUNA , pero tal vez la cubana es la menos anti-España.

Antes que a la cubana yo habría llevado este otro tema de Paloma*, aunque no se si la cantante también tenía rollos políticos o mierdas de esas. La verdad, la primera vez que oí los temas fue anoche.
Tema poco festivalero, pero muy buena voz (y eso que no me gusta el toque ese andaluz/gitanero)


----------



## Newsyohi (30 Ene 2022)

Están un poco perdidas estas marionetas. Resulta que "no hay fronteras" pero celebran con la bandera independentista gallega de la estrella roja. Resulta que se las dan de inclusivas y de defender todos los dogmas de moda del NWO el "no hay fronteras" incluido y al mismo tiempo abanderadas de una cultura regional. Anda que, lo que no se han parado a pensar es que sin las fronteras e invadidos de moros y de multiculturalismo, en unos pocos años tocar la pandereta y cantar música tradicional gallega sería algo de extrema-derecha reaccionaría, no fuera a ser que las minorías se sintieran excluídas. Vamos que las veo un poco perdidas. Según sus propias ansias, las veo obligadas a abandonar la pandereta y empezar a tomar la darbuka árabe, para evitar que alguién se ofienda.

Contradicciones progres... y van...


El chiste se cuenta solo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> La chica morena de Tanxugueiras es una mujer guapa y fina, y yo soy mujer no homo, pero lo que es, es. La choni de CHANEL es un puto orco, y de fina tiene lo que yo de cura.



Pero que dices so animal. A ver si la vamos a liar como con la repostería.

No me meto en la música que me la trae al fresco pero en cuanto al físico, NO HAY COLOR.

La jamona cubana está como para ponerse con ella a repoblar todo el Caribe. A la gallega le pones una mercería en el pueblo y mucho es. 

Es increíble como las mujeres entendéis tan poco de mujeres. Poner a tres botijos galáicos por encima de la panchi macizorra es no tener ni puta idea.

Y eso que la cubanita tampoco es perfecta, le faltan tetas.


----------



## Lego. (30 Ene 2022)

No las había visto hasta ahora LOL Cuánta demigrancia. Los gallegos siempre lo hemos petado demigrando.

Quedarán bien en Luar.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Ene 2022)

El asco que nos tienen que dar las femimarxistas degeneradas patrias, para preferir a una extranjera para representar a nuestro país.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Ene 2022)

Esto se la llenado de charos envidiosas con la cubana por su belleza y feminidad . A pastar


----------



## Petruska (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pero que dices so animal. A ver si la vamos a liar como con la repostería.
> 
> No me meto en la música que me la trae al fresco pero en cuanto al físico, NO HAY COLOR.
> 
> ...



Señor redondo, ¿dónde han quedado sus maneras? Usted cree que tiene derecho a llamarme so animala por defender a una choni disfrazada de puticlub de carretera secundaria. Le creía más educado, y hasta con mejor gusto. La chica gallega la han puesto fea para la final del eurovisión de marras pero en los videos en los que sale cantando con la filarmónica de Santiago y en el otro video es una chica guapa, con la belleza galaica que tienen también algunas mujeres portuguesas. Si usted prefiere a la mostrenquilla del otro grupo con cara de acelga allá usted y sus gustos bajunos en materia femenina. Por eso yo no le voy a llamar animal ni lechuguino. Absténgase de volver a insultarme.


----------



## Petruska (30 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Esto se la llenado de charos envidiosas con la cubana por su belleza y feminidad . A pastar



Pero por favor ¿dónde ha quedado el sentido del buen gusto? Este foro está lleno de chabacanos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Pero por favor ¿dónde ha quedado el sentido del buen gusto? Este foro está lleno de chabacanos.



A mi no me gusta ninguna . Pero no me gusta que se llene de mujeres criticando a chanel por ser cubana, guapa y femenina


----------



## Petruska (30 Ene 2022)

Si esto es "wappa" yo soy la Reina de Saba rediviva. Aquí abajo pongo una foto de las galaicas, la chica de la derecha es una chica objetivamente guapa y más fina que la de arriba de aquí a Lima. Tien una belleza galaica típica. La otra pues entre el pestañón postizo, las extensiones etc pues no se sabe ni de donde podría ser. Eso sí, es ordinariota total.


----------



## brickworld (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Pero por favor ¿dónde ha quedado el sentido del buen gusto? Este foro está lleno de chabacanos.



Para chabacano las CHAROS Y SATANICAS de este vidrio joder

No hay cosa más fea ni jodidamente mierder que esta canción, donde no se entiende una mierda, ni hay ritmo, ni música, ni belleza, es todo SATANICO y tres charos vestidas de negro pintarrajeadas dando PUTO GRITOS CUAL GALLINAS

Lo de la showgirl es lo que habéis vendido las mujeres, zorrupias como la Rosalía enseñando pubis como guarras, y ahora os joderñ?? Pues toma del frasco empoderante carrasca


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 925727
> 
> 
> Si esto es "wappa" yo soy la Reina de Saba rediviva. Aquí abajo pongo una foto de las galaicas, la chica de la derecha es una chica objetivamente guapa y más fina que la de arriba de aquí a Lima. Tien una belleza galaica típica. La otra pues entre el pestañón postizo, las extensiones etc pues no se sabe ni de donde podría ser. Eso sí, es ordinariota total.
> ...



Jajajaj envidiosa.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> La chica morena de Tanxugueiras es una mujer guapa y fina, y yo soy mujer no homo, pero lo que es, es. La choni de CHANEL es un puto orco, y de fina tiene lo que yo de cura.



ahi le doy la razon , parece un travelo mulato de hecho.. pero en fin es todo mierda...


----------



## lurker (30 Ene 2022)

NWO? una canción cuya base es el folk gallego? a veces se os va un poco la olla
mucho mejor una bazofia en spanglish e hipersexualizadora, eso no es nwo, no , lmao


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Ene 2022)

Mira que no me gusta la música simiesca panchitada del nwo, pero la de chanel es pegadiza y me gusta. La habre visto 10 veces en you tube


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Señor redondo, ¿dónde han quedado sus maneras? Usted cree que tiene derecho a llamarme so animala por defender a una choni disfrazada de puticlub de carretera secundaria. Le creía más educado, y hasta con mejor gusto. La chica gallega la han puesto fea para la final del eurovisión de marras pero en los videos en los que sale cantando con la filarmónica de Santiago y en el otro video es una chica guapa, con la belleza galaica que tienen también algunas mujeres portuguesas. Si usted prefiere a la mostrenquilla del otro grupo con cara de acelga allá usted y sus gustos bajunos en materia femenina. Por eso yo no le voy a llamar animal ni lechuguino. Absténgase de volver a insultarme.



Usted me parece que ha estado en pocos clubs de carretera, digo yo. Porque justo la gallega es más propia de esos ambientes que la otra, que en todo caso se anunciaría en alguna web de alto standing a 500 euros el polvo.

Una mujer es una mujer. Y lo que puedan parecer o no es secundario, se trata de lo que son. Y la cubana es un mujerón en tanto la vacaburra es una solterona con el arroz pasado que alguna vez fue mona pero que dejó posiblemente pasar la oportunidad de echarse novio cuando tocaba.

No voy a descubrir ahora que las señoras tenéis el gusto en el culo cuando se trata de mujeres. Anda que no me he encontrado yo con "chicas monas" a decir de otras, que lo más que tenían de eso era su parecido con simpática compañera de Tarzán rey de los monos. Pero está claro que miráis DONDE NO HAY QUE MIRAR. Déjame de finuras inventadas y hablemos de tetas, caderas y culos que es de lo que se trata. 

Yo la insulto si me place que para eso hay una jerarquía en el foro. Y usted se aguanta, porque sabe que a la hora de la verdad el único respeto que merece la pena es el ciertos foreros y no el de otros. 

Si afirma disparates como el presente, algo que no le compra ni el 1% de los foreros heterosexuales, debería plantearse que lo que falla es su gusto y no el ajeno.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 925727
> 
> 
> Si esto es "wappa" yo soy la Reina de Saba rediviva. Aquí abajo pongo una foto de las galaicas, la chica de la derecha es una chica objetivamente guapa y más fina que la de arriba de aquí a Lima. Tien una belleza galaica típica. La otra pues entre el pestañón postizo, las extensiones etc pues no se sabe ni de donde podría ser. Eso sí, es ordinariota total.
> ...



Venga mujer, no nos haga trampa que una foto afortunada o desgraciada la tiene todo el mundo. Hasta usted misma. 

Y además lo sabe perfectamente.


----------



## Petruska (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Usted me parece que ha estado en pocos clubs de carretera, digo yo. Porque justo la gallega es más propia de esos ambientes que la otra, que en todo caso se anunciaría en alguna web de alto standing a 500 euros el polvo.
> 
> Una mujer es una mujer. Y lo que puedan parecer o no es secundario, se trata de lo que son. Y la cubana es un mujerón en tanto la vacaburra es una solterona con el arroz pasado que alguna vez fue mona pero que dejó posiblemente pasar la oportunidad de echarse novio cuando tocaba.
> 
> ...



En cuestión de gustos no hay nada escrito, bien cierto es, pero usted siga comprando cajas de miguelitos de La Roda que yo seguiré tomando mi merienda en los salones de té de Viena, y esa diferencia de gustos, señor redondo, se aplica a TODO


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Ene 2022)

Chanel tendencias en you tube Inglaterra. Define reina. Las charos gallegas a hacer rituales satánicos en los cementerios gallegos.


----------



## djvan (30 Ene 2022)

dosuno dijo:


> Voy a dar cuatro apuntes o comentarios (personales), de las primeras sensaciones que me ha transmitido el vídeo, procurando ser imparcial y objetivo.
> 
> - Como buen gallego las tengo visto y escuchado en actuaciones previas y alejadas en el tiempo, lo primero que pensé es que la proporción en la edición de este vídeo estaba mal, porque las veía "desestilizadas", o sea... bajas, gordas, sin cuello, etc... pero no. Aparentemente y actualmente parece ser que están así. Forzadas para transmitir la sensación de... empo? ahí dejo la duda.
> 
> ...



Esta es la basura que algunos dicen que debería haber ganado??

Como se nos ha quedado el país..


----------



## Eric Finch (30 Ene 2022)

Primer plato, mierda.

Segundo plato, mierda.

Tercer plato, mierda.

¿De que se quejan los pluralistas _jeministas _multiculturales? ¿No había variedad para elegir?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> En cuestión de gustos no hay nada escrito, bien cierto es, pero usted siga comprando cajas de miguelitos de La Roda que yo seguiré tomando mi merienda en los salones de té de Viena, y esa diferencia de gustos, señor redondo, se aplica a TODO



Como me salgas otra vez con las mismas gilipolleces llegamos a las manos.

Lo de las mujeres se lo tolero porque no ha nacido todavía la señora con buen gusto en estos menesteres. Pero lo de la repostería exige una reparación adecuada y honorable. Es decir derramamiento de sangre.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Pues no es por nada, pero estoy mirando cosillas al azar haciendo búsquedas en inglés y la jamona está dejando flipados a los guiris.

¿A que gana y todo?


----------



## Petruska (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Como me salgas otra vez con las mismas gilipolleces llegamos a las manos.
> 
> Lo de las mujeres se lo tolero porque no ha nacido todavía la señora con buen gusto en estos menesteres. Pero lo de la repostería exige una reparación adecuada y honorable. Es decir derramamiento de sangre.



¿Qué culpa tengo yo de que a usted le pirren esos hojaldres lijosos acartonados? Por qué se pone así?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Llorando y pidiendo perdón,

La Progre Inquisición


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> ¿Qué culpa tengo yo de que a usted le pirren esos hojaldres lijosos acartonados? Por qué se pone así?



Elija padrinos.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (30 Ene 2022)

lurker dijo:


> NWO? una canción cuya base es el folk gallego? a veces se os va un poco la olla
> mucho mejor una bazofia en spanglish e hipersexualizadora, eso no es nwo, no , lmao



La base sí, el problema es la letra.
O quién piensas que son esos que no habiendo fronteras vienen para quedar? Eh?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Ene 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Como parece interesa el tema del arroz pasado y esas cosas dejo aquí foto del novio de una de ellas. Músico también.



Mamando Subvenciones de la Xunta de Feijoo


----------



## Neuke (30 Ene 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Hombre, el segundo idioma más hablado del mundo no lo es ni de lejos, la idea es buena pero hay que afinar los conceptos.



¿Cuál es el segundo idioma más hablado como lengua materna?

Que yo sepa por las cifras que dan lo es, después del chino. Y en mi opinión incluso el castellano podría ser el primero. Puesto que los dialectos del chino, totalmente ininteligibles entre ellos, se podrían calificar como idiomas separados según los estándares de la lingüística europea.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (30 Ene 2022)

Sólo he visto 5 segundos.
Cuanta fealdad, cuanta agresividad.
Cuanto más lejos mejor.



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues no es por nada, pero estoy mirando cosillas al azar haciendo búsquedas en inglés y la jamona está dejando flipados a los guiris.
> 
> ¿A que gana y todo?



Una Yilow latina moviendo el culo a ritmo de reguetón, nuestra arma secreta en Eurovisión


----------



## Petruska (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Elija padrinos.
















No hacen falta padrinos.

Con este jaque mate basta.

Y no sea usted cabezón.


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2022)

¿Qué coño dicen estas gordas?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Sólo he visto 5 segundos.
> Cuanta fealdad, cuanta agresividad.
> Cuanto más lejos mejor.
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta el reguetón tan poco como a usted, pero no la subestime.

Porque precisamente se trata de un concurso de horteras para horteras. Y esto de "lo latino" es algo que resulta realmente exótico y atractivo fuera del orbe hispánico. Coño que cuando la bobada pachanguera del "Despacito" se ha colocado como el video más visto de la historia de inet, por algo será.

A media Europa se le va a poner tiesa con esta tía. Pero no lo van a poder confesar. Así que lo sustituiran, por una coreografía impecable, un carisma único o una presencia arrabatadora. El hecho es que ver una tía jamona moviéndose así, es algo intemporal. Y para colmo al son de la música que está de moda y que a todos los guiris de sangre de horchata les parece "caliente" y "pasional".

Yo pensaba que se podía quedar en la media la octava o la décima, pero luego de pasarme media tarde leyendo comentarios guiris en youtube, ya le digo que puede hasta ganar.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 925879
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925885
> ...



¿Me está comparando mierda llena de colorantes, nata y gelatina con hojaldres como Dios manda?

Esto va a terminar peor que una boda gitana con cuernos, ya se lo adelanto.


----------



## Expat (31 Ene 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> Están un poco perdidas estas marionetas. Resulta que "no hay fronteras" pero celebran con la bandera independentista gallega de la estrella roja. Resulta que se las dan de inclusivas y de defender todos los dogmas de moda del NWO el "no hay fronteras" incluido y al mismo tiempo abanderadas de una cultura regional. Anda que, lo que no se han parado a pensar es que sin las fronteras e invadidos de moros y de multiculturalismo, en unos pocos años tocar la pandereta y cantar música tradicional gallega sería algo de extrema-derecha reaccionaría, no fuera a ser que las minorías se sintieran excluídas. Vamos que las veo un poco perdidas. Según sus propias ansias, las veo obligadas a abandonar la pandereta y empezar a tomar la darbuka árabe, para evitar que alguién se ofienda.
> 
> Contradicciones progres... y van...
> 
> ...



Pues como la catalana de la teta, cuyo nombre artístico es Rigoberta no sé qué (por Rigoberta Menchú, la activista indígena Premio Nobel de la Paz). Con la elección de ese nombre ya sabemos por dónde van los tiros en cuanto a su ideología, a lo cual hay que añadir que hace poco escribió un tweet donde pedía ilegalizar a Vox.

La que ha ganado es cubana pero criada en la tolerante y pacífica Cataluña, así que a saber qué ideas tiene en la cabeza.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

El sindicato CC OO de TVE pide "dejar sin efecto" el triunfo de Chanel e investigar las "notables irregularidades"


Sigue la polémica por la victoria de Chanel en el Benidorm Fest. A las críticas de los espectadores, que han usado las redes sociales para denunciar "tongo" en la elección de la catalana para representar a España en Eurovisión, se han unido también los propios sindicatos de RTVE, que piden...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Saluter (31 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Eso es cierto. Es más "española" la música gallega que el reggeaton.
> Pero* esta canción iba a usarse contra la propia España*. Capaces de sacar la bandera independentista en el festival en vez de la española. Creo que es más agradecida y "española" la cubana que estas gallegas indepes.
> 
> *Así celebraban las puntuaciones: ¿y la bandera de España?*
> ...



Esta todo manipulado. ¿Esque no pueden sacar a unas chicas o chicos que canten una canción celta gallega sin banderitas indepes ni cosas para dividir? Lo han hecho así para colarte a la mulata del reguetton, que parece la opción más despejada de disputas políticas, pero que te están colando la aculturación y que te represente una inmigrante en Eurovisión. A ver si os dais cuenta de la manipulación.
Como si no hubiera en España gente normal sin banderas, capaces de cantar una canción gallega. Pero lo han hecho así para crear discordia y colarte a la mulata.


----------



## Ircapo (31 Ene 2022)

Envidia insana


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Esta todo manipulado. ¿Esque no pueden sacar a unas chicas o chicos que canten una canción celta gallega sin banderitas indepes ni cosas para dividir? Lo han hecho así para colarte a la mulata del reguetton, que parece la opción más despejada de disputas políticas, pero que te están colando la aculturación y que te represente una inmigrante en Eurovisión. A ver si os dais cuenta de la manipulación.
> Como si no hubiera en España gente normal sin banderas, capaces de cantar una canción gallega. Pero lo han hecho así para crear discordia y colarte a la mulata.



No creo en esas conspiraciones tan retorcidas. 

Se presentaron cantantes, fueron pasando semifinales y ya está. No creo que un poder supremo haya mandado a posta a las gallegas para que gane Chanel. 

Y cuanto más se de las perdedoras, más me alegro de que vaya una mierda de tema pero menos politizado. 

*La de las tetas también odia España,* ha dicho que le cuesta sentirse española. Pues a tomar por culo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No creo en esas conspiraciones tan retorcidas.
> 
> Se presentaron cantantes, fueron pasando semifinales y ya está. No creo que un poder supremo haya mandado a posta a las gallegas para que gane Chanel.
> 
> ...


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 926832



Bueno, eso se daba por supuesto si la demente ministra que igual da la apoya tanto.

Parece que PODEMOS se jugase las elecciones con esa candidata. 

Indepe y progre, lo tiene todo RigoTETA.


----------



## Andr3ws (31 Ene 2022)

¿Alguien me explica que cojones tienen estas de inclusivo? 
Yo solo veo a Orcos y a retrasados bailando, ¿es eso?


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Feb 2022)

Antes mortos que escravos

Que problema le ves a la letra? 
Te parece demasiado potente, demasiado belicosa? 

Te gustaría más que dijese Viva la Primavera o alguna mierda similar   en


----------



## Kolobok (3 Feb 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Antes mortos que escravos
> 
> Que problema le ves a la letra?
> Te parece demasiado potente, demasiado belicosa?
> ...



Vete a comerle el culo a tu agüela Rojo morto di famme


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Feb 2022)

Tú habías hablado del problema con la letra del escudo, y yo ahí no veo problema ninguno. 

Si nos referimos al escudo mismo mucho mejor los cálices sin duda, pero ese no era el tema tratado.


----------



## Burrocracia (3 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Eso es cierto. Es más "española" la música gallega que el reggeaton.
> Pero* esta canción iba a usarse contra la propia España*. Capaces de sacar la bandera independentista en el festival en vez de la española. Creo que es más agradecida y "española" la cubana que estas gallegas indepes.
> 
> *Así celebraban las puntuaciones: ¿y la bandera de España?*
> ...



Anormal porque no sacas la foto de ellas 3 con la bandera española ? No sé que ideología tienen pero está claro que en ese ambiente van a sujetar la bandera que le echen .Venga a cargar ,aún preferís una canción en Inglés de una semi yanki ,burros joder


----------



## Gotthard (3 Feb 2022)

Pues parece que las gallegas iban dopadas a las votaciones.









Nueva polémica en el Benidorm Fest: una teleco gallega ofreció SMS gratis para votar a Tanxugueiras


Galicia se volcó con la candidatura de las 'pandereteiras' en el certamen y fueron las grandes favoritas del público para representar a España en Eurovisión.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## JKL-2 (3 Feb 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> La chica morena de Tanxugueiras es una mujer guapa y fina, y yo soy mujer no homo, pero lo que es, es. La choni de CHANEL es un puto orco, y de fina tiene lo que yo de cura.



No entraré en polémicas de belleza o estilo, que son cuestiones de gustos y subjetivas. Lo que es indudable es que las Tanxugueiras en sus inicios tenían una apariencia tradicional mucho más saludable que la puesta en escena feista que se marcaron en el Benidorm Fest.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Feb 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Anormal porque no sacas la foto de ellas 3 con la bandera española ? No sé que ideología tienen pero está claro que en ese ambiente van a sujetar la bandera que le echen .Venga a cargar ,aún preferís una canción en Inglés de una semi yanki ,burros joder



Yo NO he dicho nunca que prefiera a Chanel -para colmo una mierda de canción reggeatonera-que a esas. 

Pero visto de qué van todas las favoritas, me alegro de que no hayan salido ellas. El que quiera reivindicar sus mierdas idiomáticas, indepes o feministas , que lo haga en tuiter, no representando a España en un festival. 

NO, no me gusta la que ha ganado.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Feb 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> No entraré en polémicas de belleza o estilo, que son cuestiones de gustos y subjetivas. Lo que es indudable es que las Tanxugueiras en sus inicios tenían una apariencia tradicional mucho más saludable que la puesta en escena feista que se marcaron en el Benidorm Fest.



Hombre, tienen que modernizar el estilo para gustar a más gente. El estilo que presentaron en el concurso no me parece mal, aunque no tan original y ganador como la gente lo pinta.
Lo que me jode es que no lo canten en español + todo lo que hay detrás a cuenta de eso.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Hombre, tienen que modernizar el estilo para gustar a más gente. El estilo que presentaron en el concurso no me parece mal, aunque no tan original y ganador como la gente lo pinta.
> Lo que me jode es que no lo canten en español + todo lo que hay detrás a cuenta de eso.



Cantan en español, a diferencia de la que va al concurso.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Feb 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Cantan en español, a diferencia de la que va al concurso.



La que va tampoco me gusta. No me gusta su "idioma" y el ESTILO me gusta menos que el de las gallegas. Odio el reggeaton.

Podrían cantar en el odioma que nos representa A TODOS en vez de en gallego.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> La que va tampoco me gusta. No me gusta su "idioma" y el ESTILO me gusta menos que el de las gallegas. Odio el reggeaton.
> 
> Podrían cantar en el odioma que nos representa A TODOS en vez de en gallego.



¿Remedios Amaya representaba toda España?¿Peret? Sus variedades diatópicas del castellano son cacofónicas en el norte y a veces somos incapaces de entender lo que dice un murciano o un cordobés sin un traductor. ¿Rosalía de Castro no representa a España?¿Alfonso X? España es suma, la resta es cosa de europeos y otras gentes de mal vivir.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Feb 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Remedios Amaya representaba toda España?¿Peret? Sus variedades diatópicas del castellano son cacofónicas en el norte y a veces somos incapaces de entender lo que dice un murciano o un cordobés sin un traductor. ¿Rosalía de Castro no representa a España?¿Alfonso X? España es suma, la resta es cosa de europeos y otras gentes de mal vivir.



Es que TAMPOCO estuve de acuerdo con mandar a gitanos a eurovisión , y menos con truños de canciones. 

Pero al menos esos gitanos cantaban en el idioma de todos. 

El colmo es ser nacionalistas y querer representar a España en Eurovisión.


----------



## steppenwulf (3 Feb 2022)

Que decepción... pensé que esto iba de tangas...


----------



## escalador (3 Feb 2022)

Pues las Tanxus a mimme gustan, que hay mas representativo que lo folclorico? Y ese aturuxo final, aunque algo cutre, pero le da fuerza a la actuacion. Lo La letra progre es entendible pues su propuesta es muy nazi en plan Nobleza Baturra, pero estamos en 2022 y si quieres aparecer en algún sitio hay que meterle nwo. Una pena que vaya la cubana haciendo lo mismo que hacen cada año desde Helena Paparizou.


----------



## Perroviolin (3 Feb 2022)

La actitud hiphop es xomplicada para ser expresada de forma femenina... Pocas lo logran y la mayoria se ven ortopedixas total... Pero sibexiste el flow de xhica... Aunque es escaso mi humilde opinion... Labmayoria copian a los hombres y quedan como el cu... Comobestas... Hablo a nivel de expresion corporal.. La cancion... Mmmñee bueno pero la puesta en escena pues eso nwo ibfumable...


----------



## Charles B. (3 Feb 2022)

Pues no las había escuchado hasta hoy, pues me la suda Eurorisión y sus alrededores, pero con esta especie de muñeira posmoderna probablemente habríamos quedado mucho mejor que en la última década. El esperpento repugnante que ganó por clarísimo tongo nos dejará como siempre los antepenúltimos.


----------



## wolfy (3 Feb 2022)

No creo. Ya se ha filtrado que la votación por SMS estaba amañada.

Que las gallegas tengan un 71% del voto popular "no cuela"


----------



## Mabuse (3 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Es que TAMPOCO estuve de acuerdo con mandar a gitanos a eurovisión , y menos con truños de canciones.
> 
> Pero al menos esos gitanos cantaban en el idioma de todos.
> 
> El colmo es ser nacionalistas y querer representar a España en Eurovisión.



Remedios Amaya es muy buena en lo suyo, la canción era quizá demasiado extraña para los gustos adocenados, pero muy buena. Sí, lo del nacionalismo gallego es algo que nunca he entendido, gente que quiere ser independiente pero al mismo tiempo cambia su idioma por un dialecto sugido de ella, libre pero se quiere unir al mayor proveedor de esclavos de la historia occidental. Son gente extraña.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Feb 2022)

Poco mundo ha visto por muchos países que haya recorrido.


----------



## Burrocracia (3 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Yo NO he dicho nunca que prefiera a Chanel -para colmo una mierda de canción reggeatonera-que a esas.
> 
> Pero visto de qué van todas las favoritas, me alegro de que no hayan salido ellas. El que quiera reivindicar sus mierdas idiomáticas, indepes o feministas , que lo haga en tuiter, no representando a España en un festival.
> 
> NO, no me gusta la que ha ganado.



En qué te basas en que esas chicas reivindiquen nada? El solo hecho de cantar en Gallego que es su lengua y es una lengua española más antigua que el castellano ya se es independentista? 
Mira es que lo siento pero sois muy tontos, normal que al final realmente la gente se ponga a la defensiva y se hagan independentistas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (3 Feb 2022)

Seguro.


----------



## SoloLeo (3 Feb 2022)

lum dijo:


> A ver, primera vez que veo y escucho a las paisanas estas.
> 
> Musicalmente, no me disgusta, pero son iguales que cualquier agrupación que lleva nuestro amigo Gayoso a su programa semanal, desde hace incontables años (creo que cuando Julio César andaba cerca de estos lares, la TVG ya emitía su programa).
> 
> ...



De hecho tiene por ahí un vídeo con los uruk-hai del aquelarre eurovisivo y unos cuantos gualtrapas más, y está mayorcete. Tanto que usa gorro, supongo que porque la frente ya le llegará a la cocorota.


----------



## kikoseis (4 Feb 2022)

Me he encontrado esta en español, para la que andaba por ahí lloriqueando.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (4 Feb 2022)

Si no eres maricón o mujer has nacido en la época equivocada, cada día está más claro. 

Un amiguete que trabaja con editoriales ya me dijo que si hoy no eres mujer y mona/víctima que te olvides de publicar un libro con un sello de prestigio. 

El feminismo es la ideología del poder. No tienen partido, nunca han librado una guerra y su ideario es un refrito de teorías escritas por hombres y marketing. Florece como una plaga de termitas en los países ricos (no antes) o en proceso de aburguesamiento. Cuando los medios materiales creados por los hombres permiten compensar la baja productividad femenina. 

Un conglomerado de influyentes e intereses corporativos que vive de parasitar las plusvalías (económicas y emocionales-sexuales) de los hombres amparado por el Estado. 

Estas Tanxugueiras, en un mundo donde el talento importara algo, estarían vendiendo verduras en el mercado.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Feb 2022)




----------

